# Terrasseneckteich 2015



## Teich4You (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute,

wollte euch hier mal mein Projekt vorstellen und habe auch einige Fragen. 

Seit einigen Monaten haben wir einen kleinen Hochteich. Siehe Link:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/120465607@N03/17778491595/in/album-72157650757406407/

Jetzt ist er uns allerdings doch zu klein und wir möchten etwas richtiges haben.

Nachdem wir uns für den Standort, die Form, den inhalt, sowie Technik entschieden hatten konnte es losgehen. Der Entwurf für den wir uns entschieden hatten sieht folgendermaßen aus:

  

Der Teich soll an die Terasse heran reichen und in einen Wall gegraben werden, der sowieso nur Platz vom Grundstück klaut. Der Wall wird mit einer Mauer abgestützt und aus der Mauer wird ein Wasserfall münden. 

So sieht das Ganze dann in Natura aus. Die Pflanzen wurden entfernt und der Wall wird langsam abgetragen.

 


Der Wall ist entfernt und der Rasen wurde in Teichform ausgestochen.
 

Für den Erdaushub habe ich mir eine Plane besorgt, damit die Schweinerei erst mal ein wenig geringer ausfällt. Noch ist es ein übersichtlicher kleiner Haufen.
 

Einen Spatenstich tiefer. Die wird außerdem die Tiefe der ersten Terasse sein, auf der die Pflanzen ihre heimat finden werden. Entdeckt habe ich außerdem die Rohre unserer Gartenbewässerung. Leider hatte uns der Vorbesitzer nicht erzählt wo diese lang laufen. Die Rohre werde ich dicht an der Terasse entlang verlegen und unter dem Teichrand hindurchführen.
 

Eine kleine Pause darf auch nicht fehlen.
 

Beim graben der zweiten Spatentiefe habe ich eine neue Entdeckung gemacht. Ein graues HT-Rohr kam zum Vorschein. Ich habe die Vermutung, dass darin ein Kabel verläuft, denn hinten im Garten gibt es eine kleine Laterne. Wenn ich glück habe, kann ich das Kabel nutzen um den Filter, sowie die Pumpe zu versorgen. Dann brauche ich kein neues Kabel legen.
 

Als ob das alles nicht genug wäre, habe ich ein weiteres Rohr gefunden. Ich vermute, dass es sich um den Ablauf einer Dachrinne handelt. Ich habe noch alte Fotos vom Bau, allerdings sollte hier kein Rohr liegen. Das zerstört natürlich den Traum von einer großen Tiefenzone. Das Rohr um zu legen kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich werde daher die Zone verkleinern und die hintere Seite wieder bis Rohroberkannte zuschütten.
 

Der Erdaushub ist immens angewachsen. Ich konnte meinen Nachbarn überreden ein paar m³ zu nehmen. den Rest versuche ich gerade über Ebay Kleinanzeigen los zu werden. Selber kann ich damit nichts anfangen.
 

Das Kabel konnte ich aus dem HT-Rohr befreien und werde es für meine Zwecke nutzen. Erst mal Klemmen auf die Enden und  dann ab in die Dose. Gegen Regen habe ich dann noch eine Tüte drumherum gewickelt.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Juli 2015)

Das Ende ist erreicht. Der Teich hat hier eine Tiefe von ca. 1,40m. 
  

Langsam fange ich an die Ränder in waage zu bringen. Nicht das mir das Wasser später irgendwo herausläuft.
  

Im Bereich des Wall habe ich angefangen eine Furche zu ziehen. Darin soll später eine Drainage verlaufen. Diese soll den Regen daran hindern Erde aus dem Wall durch die Mauer in den Teich zu spülen.
  

Nachdem ich meiner Frau keinen Glauben schenken wollte, ist mir nach einem Starkregen die Grube voll gelaufen. Wasserstand 25-30cm. Dazu sind natürlich auch einige Kannten aufgeweicht und abgebrochen.
  

Hier auch gleich mal eine Frage. Wie stelle ich die Kannten am sichersten wieder her? Mir ist klar das man Folie reinlegen und mit Wasser füllen könnte. Die Kannten könnte ich dann langsam wieder nachmoddelieren wenn das eingelassene Wasser steigt. Durch den Druck sollte es dann gehen. Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit?
Was mir auch Sorgen bereitet ist, dass die Mauer im Bereich des Wall jetzt kein gutes Fundament mehr hat. Was vorher brettharter Boden war, ist nun weiche Pampe. Ich wollte erst die Folie reinlegen und dann auf die Folie die Mauer setzen. Überlege schon so etwas wie eine kleine Betondecke im Bereich des Wall zu gießen, die dann wie ein Hufeisen-Deckel als Fundament liegt. Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Petta (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
da hast Du Dir ja ordentlich was vorgenommen.......
viel Glück dabei


----------



## schimpjansen (22. Juli 2015)

Moin moin,

sieht schon ordentlich aus .Hast du schon viel im Forum gelesen? Du wirst wegen den vielen Kanten und Schrägen super viele Falten in deine Folie bekommen das wird ein Albtraum befürchte ich. Welche Technik Filter oder Pumpe willst du verwenden ?Soll der Teich mit Fischbesatz sein ?

Viel Erfolg und Gruß


----------



## Teich4You (22. Juli 2015)

Ich habe vor Baubeginn einfach allgemein viel recherchiert und mir auch Teiche in der Umgebung angesehen. Jeder verfolgt andere Vorstellungen habe ich festgestellt. Meine Vorstellung ist eine Mischung aus Zier- und Naturteich. Soweit man so etwas halt vereinbaren kann. Das mit den Falten ist mir schon bewusst. Aber da muss ich durch. Es gibt aus meiner Sicht für alles irgend eine Lösung. 
Der Teich wird Fischbesatz haben. Einige Goldfische und 2-3 kleinere Koi. Als Filter werde ich einen Oase BioSmart 18.000 verwenden. Wollte erst selber einen Filter bauen aus Regentonnen, aber in meiner Kalkulation wäre das nur unwesentlich billiger gekommen. Ganz zu schweigen vom Zeitaufwand und den Fehlern, die man dann vll wieder korrigieren müsste. Aber für die Zukunft braucht man ja auch noch Projekte, nicht wahr?

Für die Kannten wollte ich gestern noch Lehmmörtel nehmen. Aber ich musste feststellen, dass nur wenige den hier in der Gegend im Sortiment haben. Außerdem habe ich keine Lust mir auch noch Sand zum anmischen zu bestellen. Heute werde ich mal versuchen mit normalem Zementmörtel die Kannten neu zu modellieren.  

Ich hoffe das bis Samstag mein Kies da ist. Da kommen dann auch die Steine für die Mauer. Was auch ärgerlich ist, ist dass der Lieferant das Schutzvlies vergessen hat. Sonst hätte ich die Folie vll schon längst drinnen und die ganze Sache mit den abgebröckelten Kannten wäre mir erspart geblieben. 
Neue Fotos folgen.


----------



## pema (22. Juli 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen,
die Idee mit dem Wasserfall aus der Mauerwand finde ich sehr schön. Ich hoffe, du willst eine Natursteinmauer hochziehen.
Hast du von den Maßen des Teiches her denn mal das ungef. Volumen hochgerechnet? Ich frage wegen des beabsichtigten Fischbesatzes. 2-3 kleine Koi werden mit etwas Glück schnell 2-3 große Koi und aus ein paar Goldfischen werden sehr schnell sehr viele Goldfische.
petra


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo 
runde die Kanten grosszügig ab, sieht später eh besser aus , wenn du wirklich Koi rein setzen willst dann hau noch 10 -15 m³  raus , gehe in die Breite alles raus bis auf einen halben Meter Rand , Naturnah würde ich die Stufen rausnehmen 20cm Stufe ringsum reicht 

salve Patrick


----------



## schimpjansen (22. Juli 2015)

Das habe ich mir gedacht mit dem Fischbesatz der ist eher bedenklich .Die Kois wie pema schreibt werden in ein paar Jahren zu gross sein und dann? Sie machen auch eine Menge dreck die dein Filter rausfiltern muss. Der Oase BioSmart 18.000 ist nicht schlecht denke ich aber du wirst auch eine Pumpe brauchen und die wiederum auch eine Menge Strom braucht .Überdenke dein Fischbesatz .Ich wurde damals als ich meinen Teich geplant habe auch überzeugt .Ich wollte __ Störe was absoluter quatsch gewesen währe. Die Teichform find ich cool aber überlege ob du die Folie einschweißen lässt oder du wirst die riesen Falten später umklappen und ankleben müssen und dann Ufermatten drübermachen . Sind nur gutgemeinte Ratschläge keine Kritik .Gruß

Ja um vernünftig den Rand zu bepflanzen würde ich eine Grosszügige Randzone mit nur 10-20cm Wassertiefe einbauen. Habe bei mir auch viel zu wenig bepflanzungsmöglichkeiten was mich sehr ärgert .


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Juli 2015)

Persönlich würde ich heute allen die Goldfische halten wollen immer zu Goldelritzen raten. Wühlen nicht im Dreck. Werden nicht so Groß und kurven Oberflächennah, also sichtbar herum.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Juli 2015)

So trotz Wasser in der Grube konnte ich etwas tun. Die Gartenbewässerung wurde neu verlegt und angeschlossen.
  

Vorsorglich wurde die Grube nun mit Plane abgedeckt. Ab sofort wird das Wetter täglich gecheckt.
 

Den Katzen gefällt es auch, wie man sieht.

  

Aus dem Baumarkt habe ich mir Zementmörtel besorgt um die Kannten zu stabilisieren. Klappt besser als gedacht. Die Ecken habe ich mittlerweile auch abgerundet und die die Wände etwas schräger verlaufen lassen.
  
  

Wegen dem Schlamm in der Grube arbeite ich lieber gleich Barfuss.
  

Der Endstand für Heute. Sofern es Morgen auch noch einen guten Eindruck macht, werde ich die restlichen Kannten ebenso modellieren.
  

Heute ist auch die Ufermatte angekommen. Ich hoffe sie wächst mit der Zeit schön zu. Außerdem kann ich darunter Falten verstecken. Alternativ werde ich diese verkleben.
  

Ich habe nicht dran geglaubt, aber das vergessene Schutzvlies ist heute nachgeliefert worden. Im Vordergrund liegt die Folie. Bald kann es losgehen!
  

Einmal nicht hingesehen, schon hat sich eine Katze verewigt.
  

Zu den Fragen und Anregungen:

Der Teich wird ein Volumen von ca 10-14m³ haben. Durch einige Änderungen beim Bau, muss ich das nochmal nachrechnen.

Die Mauer wird aus Sandsteinen bestehen und als Trockenmauer aufgestellt.

Momentan haben wir 5 kleine Goldfische. Der größere Sarasa lag Montag Morgen tot auf der Terasse. Keine Verletzungen. Möglicher Weise rausgesprungen. Ich habe mich sehr geärgert. Er war handzahm.
Das mit den Koi ist nicht entgültig. Wir hätten gerne, aber werden das später entscheiden.

Der Teich wird nicht größer werden. Die Größe ist endgültig. Auch bedingt durch das Grundstück und diverse Verrohrungen. Eine Zone für Pflanzen ist an beiden Seiten vorgesehen in einer Tiefe von 30cm. Diese werden in Pflanzkörben untergebracht.

Der Filter sollte auch einem stärkeren Fischbesatz stand halten. Ich habe ihn im Set mit Pumpe erworben.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Juli 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Gartenbewässerung wurde neu verlegt und angeschlossen.


Gibt es bei euch keinen Frost?
Normaler weise sollen Wasserrohre immer unter 80 cm besser noch tiefer. Oder sind die Rohre mit einem Gefälle verlegt so das du die komplett entleeren kannst? 
Trinkwasser oder Brunnen?


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juli 2015)

Normalerweise würde ich dir Recht geben. In diesem Fall wird die Leitung vor dem Winter durchgepustet, so dass kein Wasser darin verbleibt. Klappt seit Jahren sehr gut.


----------



## Patrick K (23. Juli 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Der Teich wird nicht größer werden. Die Größe ist endgültig




Wir sprechen uns in drei,vier Jahren nochmal

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juli 2015)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, das es zukünftig nicht gewollt ist. Bei diesem Projekt ist die Größe allerdings nun festgelegt. Man muss sich ja auch für die Zukunft etwas zu Tun aufheben.


----------



## Patrick K (23. Juli 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ja auch für die Zukunft etwas zu Tun aufheben



Hahahaha noch ein infizierter, das seh ich schon an den Babbelfüßen und "endgültig" ist im Teichbau ja auch ein dehnbarer Begriff

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juli 2015)

Was bitte sind Babbelfüße?


----------



## Patrick K (23. Juli 2015)

des sinn Babbelfies....

  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (23. Juli 2015)

Hi Teich4You,

schöne Geschichte, die sicher noch weiter geht.
Hättest du intensiver gelesen, sind Sprüche wie "Der bleibt erst mal so" oder "der Filter reicht auch für den künftigen Besatz" in der Regel nach einem Jahr obsolet. Wenn ich falsch liege kannst du gerne bei mir vorbeikommen.

3 Goldfische, die ich vor Jahren schon verschenken wollte, hatte meine Tochter "gerettet". Nun sind es wieder 100. Die sollen wieder raus.
Meine Koi fühlen sich sehr wohl, würden aber über den Filter wohl nur lächeln.

Ich würde, wenn es noch geht, eine kleine Trockenmauer bauen. Das erhöht das Volumen - Lebensraum der Fische enorm.
Meine Füße hab ich gerade auf meiner. Das war eine gute Entscheidung!

Was weniger gut bei meiner Planung war, ist der fehlende BA. Eine vorhandene effiziente Schwerkraftfilterung ist aber so effizient, sodass ich die Nachrüstung erst mal verschoben habe.

Buddel raus was geht und installiere einen ordentlichen Filter. Teich V2 ist ansonsten schon nächstes Jahr fällig.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juli 2015)

Leute, Leute, ich danke für die ganzen gut gemeinten Tipps. Aber wenn es danach geht, müsste ja jeder gleich einen 100m³ Teich bauen, nur weil er eine Handvoll Goldfische hat. Irgendwo fängt man an. Irgendwo hört es auf. Kriterien wie Platz, Budget, Lust und Laune spielen indes auch eine Rolle. Und deswegen keinen Teich zu bauen, kann auch nicht die Lösung sein.

Ich halte euch gerne auf dem Laufenden was die Bauphase angeht. Aber langsam fühle ich mich in die Ecke gedrängt.


----------



## Joerg (23. Juli 2015)

Es ging sicher keinem darum dich in die Ecke zu drängen. Einen Teich baut man 3 Mal.
Deiner sieht toll aus und du hast umgesetzt was aktuell möglich ist.

Wenn schon jemand den 3 Versuch startet, hat der möglicherweise schon die Erfahrungen aus den ersten Versuchen.
Das war sicher nicht als Vorwurf gemeint. Jeder muss mit dem arbeiten was aktuell bei fügbar ist.

Du wirst möglicherweise vom Teichvirus infiziert und stellst fest, dass für deine Teichbewohner eine optimierte Umgebung auch dir mehr Spass macht.
Ich finde es schön jedes Jahr über Erweiterungen nachzudenken und ein Teik davon dann umzusetzen.

Lass uns bitte an deinem Projekt weiter so intensiv teilhaben.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juli 2015)

Lässt du deinen Hochteich stehen und verbindest du den mit dem neuen Teich, so als Pflanzenbecken oder ähnlichen.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juli 2015)

Ja darüber hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht. Aber ich finde bisher keinen Platz der mir gefällt.Man könnte es auch eingraben in einen Erdhügel und rundherum bepflanzen. Aber das nimmt viel Platz weg.

Hier meine neueste Idee den Filter mit dem Wasserfall zu verbinden.

 

Gestern ist der Filter angekommen. Ich habe ihn natürlich gleich mal getestet am kleinen Hochteich. Wie schon oft gelesen, ist die Anleitung eigentlich ein Witz. Mit etwas Verstand und fummeln, war es dann aber doch recht schnell aufgebaut. Sieht und fühlt sich erst mal nach Qualität an. Die Pumpe macht ganz schön Schub. Das Plätschern des Filterauslauf war aus 15cm schon ziehmlich laut. Wenn ich bedenke, dass der Wasserfall 30 - 50 cm hoch sein wird, habe ich bedenken, dass es störend werden könnte. Vll sollte ich doch lieber so etwas wie eine Treppe realisieren, auf der der Wasser in den Teich zurück gelangt, oder so etwas wie einen Prallstein.


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Vll sollte ich doch lieber so etwas wie eine Treppe realisieren, auf der der Wasser in den Teich zurück gelangt, oder so etwas wie einen Prallstein.



Besser ist es meist wenn das Wasser in ein Becken läuft und dann weiter. Dadurch spritzt das Wasser nicht so stark und du musst nicht so viel Wasser nach füllen. Je nach auftreffen auf die Oberfläche ist es auch leiser.
LG René


----------



## schimpjansen (24. Juli 2015)

Die Idee mit dem Filter finde ich persöhnlich ganz cool würde aber beim kauf der Pumpe auf die Watt angabe schauen .Das kann zum Stromfresser werden wenn du sehr hoch pumpen musst . Ich bin sehr gespannt auf dein Faltenparadies bitte Fotos einstellen auch von den Arbeiten mit der Ufermatte .Bin da bei mir auch noch nicht fertig mit den Ufermatten . Du kannst die Ufermatten auch mit einem Heissluftföhn zusammen schmelzen.


----------



## pema (24. Juli 2015)

Wenn das gepumpte Wasser erst durch deinen Balkonkasten mit Kies und Pflanzen laufen muss (habe ich doch jetzt so richtig verstanden - als Techniksimpel), wird der Wasserdruck doch bestimmt schon abgemildert. Um ein zu großes Geplätschere zu vermeiden, würde ich auf einen aus der Mauer ragenden Ausfluss verzichten. Dann müsste das Wasser doch eigentlich an der Mauer entlang herunterlaufen. Ich stell mir das richtig romantisch vor, dieses herunter laufende Wasser an den, mit der Zeit in diesem Bereich sicherlich grün werdenden, Natursteinen. Und dann noch ein paar Mauerfarne etc..
Alternativ könntest du auch einfach den einen oder anderen Stein etwas versetzt aus der Mauer heraus ragen lassen. So dass sich der kleine Wasserfall dort schon bricht.
Ach ich merke schon, so etwas fehlt mir auch noch.
petra


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juli 2015)

Im Bereich der zukünftigen Trockenmauer habe ich oben noch alte Backsteine eingemauert. Das soll für mehr Stabilität an der Kannte sorgen.
  

Etwas rumgemörtelt habe ich dann auch noch. Das sollte ausreichen nun.
  

Mittlerweile ist der Filter angekommen. Aufbau wie bereits erwähnt ein kleines Abenteuer. Natürlich gleich ausprobiert. Da geht was!
  
  

Das Verlegen des Vlies gestaltete sich recht einfach und war zügig erledigt.
  
  

Und nun das, worauf alle gewartet haben. Das Faltenparadies! Man glaubt gar nicht was so eine Rolle Folie wiegen kann! Und nein, ich habe es nicht alleine gemacht. 
 

Langsam Wasser einlassen und immer wieder ziehen.
   
Ohne Körpereinsatz ging gar nichts. Ich habe ja schon viel über EPDM-Folie gelesen. Und wenn man so eine ausgefallene Teichform wie ich wählt, wäre das vll eine gute Wahl gewesen. Diese soll sich ja wesentlich besser ziehen und dehnen lassen. Wer es ganz schön mag, könnte auch einzelne Bahnen legen und es verkleben. Ich hatte mich für den anstrengenden Weg entschieden.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juli 2015)

Irgendwann war es dann doch geschafft. Die Folie lag halbwegs und der Teich war bis an den Rand gefüllt.
  

Die Ränder habe ich bereits zurechtgestutzt. Die Feinarbeit beginnt in den nächsten Tagen. Ich bin durchaus zufrieden. Ohne Falten ging es sicherlich nicht, aber die Ufermatte wird es schon richten.
  

Schutzvlies ist reichlich über. Keine Ahnung ob die Nachlieferung einfach einen Bonus enthielt, oder ich mich arg verrechnet hatte. Von der Folie kann man sicherlich auch noch Gebrauch machen. Lieber etwas zu viel, als zu wenig.


----------



## bilderzaehler (24. Juli 2015)

Ich mag deine Doku. Und deinen Teich ... schaut bestimmt mal Hammer aus. Bin wie du eher ein Neuling in Sachen Teich und hab Wasser seit ca. 14 Tagen drin. Jetzt klaube ich Pflanzen zusammen wie din Gestörter ... leider ist in den div. Gsrtenmärkten die Saison mehr oder weniger durch.

Viele Grüße ... Thomas


----------



## Teich4You (26. Juli 2015)

Die erste Steinlieferung vom Händler meines Vertrauens ist gestern angekommen.

  

Mit freundlicher Unterstützung konnte das Puzzeln beginnen. Unter der Trockenmauer liegt noch Schutzvlies und darüber habe ich die Ufermatte gelegt.
  

Für den Filter habe ich eine Plattform mit kleiner Treppe gebaut.
  

Mit der Zeit wird das ganze noch ein wenig Form annehmen, Zumindest steht der Filter jetzt in der benötigten Höhe und waagerecht.
  


Zur Teichmitte habe ich den dicken Rinnstein gesetzt. Der war nicht nur extrem schwer, sondern auch sehr lang. Daher habe ich in den Wall noch eine art Höhle gebuddelt. Somit hat er mehr Auflagefläche. Das Rohr musste dementsprechend abgelängt werden und wird später in der Mauer verschwinden. 
  

So sieht das Ganze dann in Aktion aus. Wo ich mir noch etwas unsicher bin, ist die Sogwirkung. Da die Rinne nicht an beiden Seiten den Rand hat, wird das Wasser etwas unten drunter weggesaugt und läuft an den unteren Steinen herunter. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es dann in der Mauer verschwindet, oder noch im Teich ankommt. Das Phänomen wird weiterhin beobachtet.
  

Von Samstag auf Sonntag hat es gestürmt. Natürlich waren etliche Blätter im Teich. Mit meinem improvisierten Kescher (kleiner Kescher an langen Stock festgeklebt), habe ich natürlich versucht so viel wie möglich wieder heraus zu holen. 
  

Das Endergebnis diesen Sonntag. Die Mauer ist angewachsen und die Ufermatte befestigt. Ich möchte das es bis an den Wasserrand zuwächst. Ob da eine Sogwirkung entsteht ist mir egal. Dann wird eben aufgefüllt. Im Bereich der Terrasse sollten zuerst nur Steine liegen. Allerdings gefällt mir die Ufermatte besser. Daher werde ich mir nochmal ein Stück besorgen. Den Ansaugschlauch habe ich ein wenig eingegraben. Leider ist mir einmal beim rumfrickeln das Rohr am Filter abgefallen und das Wasser mit etwas Dreck den Hang hinab in den Teich. Weil ich grade nur Sand im Eimer hatte, habe ich den schnell zu Befestigung darüber gekippt. Da kommt wieder Erde hin.
    

Morgen bekomme ich die nächste Ladung Steine. Dan kann es weiter gehen.


----------



## Teich4You (1. Aug. 2015)

Nach einer weiteren Woche ist nun fast der Endstand erreicht. Hier die kleine Doku:

Die Mauer ist weiter angewachsen. Leider ist mir der Kies ausgegangen.
 

In der Zwischenzeit wurde der Hochteich abgebaut. Ergebnis: 3 kleine __ Schnecken gefunden und 3 kleine Goldfische. Da ist anscheinend einiges passiert.
 

Es kann weiter gehen! Da mir nicht mehr viel fehlt, habe ich das Kieswerk in der Nähe besucht. 
 

Die Kabel für Filter und Pumpe liegen in der obersten Schicht und werden mit kleinen Sandsteinplatten verdeckt.
 

Marke Eigenbau. Eine Plastikbox aus dem Baumarkt, Feuchtraumdose und Mehrfachstecker. Alles verdrahtet und mit dem beim Graben gefundenen Erdkabel angeschlossen. Nachher alles gut mit Klebeband abdichten, Deckel drauf und nochmals in eine Tüte eingewickelt. So lässt es sich vor dem Winter auch recht zügig wieder abbauen. Das Ganze lässt sich jetzt per Schalter von drinnen, neben der Terrassentür bedienen.
 

Unser kleiner roter __ Ahorn hat einen neuen Platz gefunden. Oben in der Ecke auf der Mauer wurde die Kabelbox versteckt.
 

Da noch Kies über war, habe ich auf einer Seite doch etwas in den Teich eingebracht. Die Fische wird es freuen. Da der Kies hier aus der Gegend eine gelbe Färbung hat, freut sich das Auge mit.
 

Nach nicht mal 2,5 Wochen ist das Projekt fast abgeschlossen. Einige Solarlampen habe ich indes auch noch installiert. Hier nochmal von beiden Seiten:
  
Einige Pflanzen und ein bisschen Detailarbeit fehlen noch. Aber alles in allem, sind wir doch sehr zufrieden mit unserer kleine Teich-Oase. Gerne berichte ich nochmal nach einigen Wochen, wenn sich der Teich ein wenig eingefahren hat. Bis dahin...Teich4You!


----------



## schimpjansen (1. Aug. 2015)

Also das Ergebnis in der kürze der Zeit finde ich stark .Klare Zielsetzung und Umsetztung .Sieht wiklich gelungen aus .Bilder vom Faltenparadies am Teichgrund währen noch interressant .Und warum hast du den Filter so hoch angebracht das macht keinen Sinn da die Pumpe ja auch extra hoch pumpen muss ? Gruß


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Aug. 2015)

Korkeichenstücke kann man ggf. auf die Pumpenleitung kleben.


----------



## Teich4You (1. Aug. 2015)

Weil ich so reingehaun habe, hat mein Rücken auch ganz schön gelitten. Bin wohl doch nicht mehr so jung wie ich mich fühle. 

Der Filter braucht zwar Gefälle, aber theoretisch hätte er auch noch einige cm runter gekonnt, das stimmt. 
Bilder vom Faltenparadies wird es nicht geben. Ich muss doch den Schein bewahren. 
Die schlimmsten sind am Rand und unter der Ufermatte versteckt. Am Grund ist es nicht so wild. Habe versucht alle Falten nach oben zu verlegen.
Der Filter an sich wird noch verdeckt. Das mit den Korkstücken, ist eine interessante Idee. Ich versuche es erst mal mit einem Tarnnetz.


----------



## ina1912 (1. Aug. 2015)

Sieht total super aus, Deine Anlage!  Am besten gefällt mir die Trockenmauer mit dem antiken Rinnstein. Sehr natürlich und die beste Grundlage für ein kleines Refugium! 
bitte halte uns mit Fotos auf dem laufenden,  wenn die Pflanzen dazu kommen!
Lg ina


----------



## Flusi (1. Aug. 2015)

hallo, haste echt toll gemacht; sehr schöne Optik - und wenns erst mal etwas eingewachsen ist -
LG Flusi


----------



## meinereiner (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Teich4You (einen 'richtigen' Namen hab ich jetzt von dir leider nicht gefunden ),

eine schöne, romantische Ecke hast du da gebaut.
Allerdings, auch im Hinblick darauf, dass ja auch andere deinen Bericht lesen, und in ihre Baumaßnahmen einfließen lassen könnten,
möchte ich doch auch etwas Kritik an der Bauausführung anbringen.
Hinter deiner Steinmauer wird es dir, über kurz oder lang, Erde aus dem oberen Bereich hinter die Steinwand, und damit auch in den Teich spülen.
Das kann zwei Effekte haben. Zum Einen hast du Nährstoffeinträge, die du im Teich wahrscheinlich nicht gebrauchen kannst,
und zum anderen hast du damit keine wirksame Kapillarsperre.
Das gilt übrigens auch für die flacheren Zonen, auch dort ist keine wirksame Kapillarsperre vorhanden, es kann Erde (Nährstoffe) aus der Umgebung in den Teich gespült werden, und es kann sich eine Kapillarbrücke bilden, die für entsprechenden Wasserverlust im Teich führen kann. Insbesondere da du ja auch noch eine Ufermatte verwendest.
Als Tipp auch noch folgendes.
Wenn man den Uferbereich, auf dem die Steine aufliegen (also die Schulter), soweit tiefer legt, dass dieser Bereich unter der Wasseroberfläche liegt, dann würde man sich zum einen die Ufermatte sparen können, und zum anderen (zumindest in meinen Augen ) würde das auch besser aussehen. Also die unterste Steinreihe würde somit etwas im Wasser stehen, und die Folie wäre damit quasi unsichtbar. Dahinter muss die Teichfolie natürlich noch ein ganzes Stück nach oben geführt werden. Damit hat man dann auch eine Kapillarsperre.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Teich4You (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Reiner,

meinen Namen muss ich ja auch nicht zwingend Preis geben.

Bei der Planung war vorgesehen, dass die Folie hinter der Mauer hoch läuft. Am Grund war eine Drainage eingeplant, die das Regenwasser und Schmutzpartikel wegführt. Während der Bauphase, bei den ersten Regenfällen, hat sich allerdings gezeigt, dass das vermutete einspülen von Dreck ausgeblieben ist. Die Mauer ist außerdem mit Kies hinterfüttert, der das Wasser abfängt. Die Kiesschicht reicht bis unter das Mauerfundament. Damit hat das bisschen Wasser, dass bei Regen hinter der Mauer läuft, die Chance im Untergrund zu versickern. Das Problem ist somit keines.

Den Uferrand, wie ich bereits im Bericht erwähnt habe, habe ich absichtlich so gebaut. Das Wasser, dass entkommt, wird einfach wieder aufgefüllt. Brunnen lässt grüßen. Die paar Nährstoffe, die in den Teich gelangen sind aus meiner Sicht kein Problem und Futter für die Pflanzen. Die Ufermatte habe ich bewusst gewählt. Auch das wurde im Bericht mehrfach erwähnt. Erstens verdeckt sie die große Faltenbildung, die bei dieser Teichform unumgänglich ist, außerdem schützt sie die Folie vor Alterung. Zuletzt möchte ich, dass die Vegetation bis an die Wasserkannte wachsen kann und ein natürliches Ufer ergibt. Ich habe mir im Vorfeld bereits Teiche angesehen, die genau so gebaut wurden und seit gut 15 Jahren einwandfrei laufen. Mich hat es überzeugt. Die Steine am Ufer haben im Prinzip keine Funktion. Diese waren einfach über und ich habe sie am Rand verteilt. Möglicherweise nehme ich sie auch wieder weg um einen nahtlosen Übergang zum Wasser zu schaffen. 

Gruß Teich4You


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Florian,

da hast du in kurzer Zeit einen schönen Teich gezaubert


----------



## PeterBoden (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

das schaut gut aus was du dir da gegönnt hast!


Teich4You schrieb:


> Die paar Nährstoffe, die in den Teich gelangen sind aus meiner Sicht kein Problem und Futter für die Pflanzen


Nun ja, jeder hat so seine Sicht auf die Dinge dieser Welt. Soll ja jeder auch haben.
Was dann natürlich in der Realität passiert ist wie immer wahrnehmungsunabhängig. Ich würde bei solch einer klassischen Saugstelle:  
in den ersten Jahren sehr intensiv regelmäßige Wassertests durchführen.


----------



## wander-falke (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo junger Mann
(wenn du der auf den Bildern bist ......)


Jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf loswerden........



Geplant, schnell und zielstrebig umgesetzt, so dass du dir jetzt ein Bierchen verdient hast.
Setze dich an den lauen Abenden an deinen Teich, mach die Solarlampe an und genieße es einfach.
Fertig.

Wenn die Befürchtung eintreten sollten, dass die Kois zu groß werden, nun ja, es sind und bleiben Karpfen.
Und wenn du 200 Goldfische hast, nun ja; der Grund für ein neues Projekt......
Ist alles eine Ansichtssache
Und wenn du zu viel irgendwas bei einem Wassertest feststellst, jou, gut, dann musst du halt umplanen und ein Bierchen weniger trinken und dafür halt was anderes machen.

Was ? 
It's up to you, dir fällt schon was ein 



Grüßle
Andreas


----------



## meinereiner (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Teich4you,

ich seh' schon, du hast Probleme mit Namen . Ich bin der Robert, nicht der Reiner.

Nun, wenn du einen Brunnen hast, dann ist das ja schön, das spart schon mal Geld. 
Dass Teiche mit Ufermatten nicht funktionieren sollen, habe ich nicht behauptet.
Ich habe lediglich auf mögliche Probleme deiner Ufergestaltung hingewiesen. 
Wenn das für dich kein (oder auch noch kein ) Problem darstellt, dann ist das ja in Ordnung.
Mein Hinweis auf mögliche Probleme war ja auch in Hinblick auf mögliche Nachahmer ausgelegt.
Und nicht jeder hat einen Brunnen.
Allerdings muss ich durch deine Einlassung bezüglich des Grundes für die Wahl der Ufermatte vermuten,
dass du meinen Hinweis, auf die von mir vorgeschlagene Bauweise, einfach ignoriert oder nicht verstanden hast.
Bei der von mir vorgeschlagenen Bauweise ist die Folie nicht direkt sichtbar (das heißt unter Wasser natürlich schon),
das heißt, man sieht auch die Falten nicht, und, da die Folie unter Wasser ist, ist sie auch vor UV-Strahlung geschützt.
Ich habe meinen Teich (bzw. das Ufer) auf diese Weise vor ca. 20 Jahren gebaut und ich denke, dass mein Ufer (mit Kies) sehr natürlich aussieht.
Und die Folie hält auch noch (und das sogar dort, wo die Sonne hin kommt).

Der Hinweis ist nicht gedacht um dich zu kränken oder deine Bemühungen sonst irgendwie schlecht zu machen.
Aber es gibt ja wohl immer auch die Möglichkeit etwas dazuzulernen.
Und das nächste Projekt wird ja bald kommen, wenn ich lese, dass du ja auch 'kleine' Kois einsetzen willst .
Und wenn du anonym bleiben willst, dann ist das auch dein Bier (Helles, Dunkles, Weißbier, Pils, was auch immer).

Servus
 Robert (nicht Reiner)


----------



## wander-falke (2. Aug. 2015)

Prost

... gibts eigentlich keinen Bier Smiley???


----------



## troll20 (2. Aug. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> ... gibts eigentlich keinen Bier Smiley???


na klar Andreas:


unter Feier 

LG René


----------



## mitch (3. Aug. 2015)

*Offtopic an*



meinereiner schrieb:


> ich seh' schon, du hast Probleme mit Namen . Ich bin der Robert, nicht der Reiner.



na dann schau doch mal den link im 1. beitrag an und was steht dann dort bei "Flickr", richtig sein Name

*Offtopic aus*


----------



## Teich4You (3. Aug. 2015)

Ja Namen sind wie Schall und Rauch.

Warum chillt ihr nicht einfach und zieht euch die Baudoku rein. Tipps sind immer gut und ich nehme sie auch gerne an. Ich lasse mich auch durchaus gerne verbessern. Trotzdem gibt es nicht nur den einen Weg. Wenn du so Angst um Nachahmer hast, führt doch ein Bewertungssystem ein, das Teiche nach bestimmten Kriterien versieht.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Aug. 2015)

An den Ecken zur Terrasse und zum Filter hoch habe ich einige Pflanzen vom einstigen Wall wieder untergebracht. Die haben zwar etwas gelitten, aber die fangen sich schon wieder. Spätestens nächstes Jahr. Was man nicht unbedingt sieht, sind einige Steinpflanzen die ich hier und da gesetzt habe. Ach ja der Filter hat ein Tarnnetz bekommen. Die Korkeiche fände ich geil, aber das Netz war schon bestellt. Ihr wisst ja, ich bin unbelehrbar.  
  

Die zwei Bonsai machen auch eine gute Figur am Teich. Ein wenig japanischer Hauch ist mein Ding.  
  

Da waren es drei Teichbewohner mehr. Ja es sind Koi. Japan-Koi. Und ich mag sie. 1 Jahr alt und zwischen 12-15 cm groß.
Der erste sollte ein Asagi sein. Beim zweiten würde ich mich über Unterstützung freuen.
Der dritte geht Richtung Kohaku. Allerdings ist er orange, zählt das dann auch?
      

Sarasa Lucy und die beiden __ Shubunkin Yin und Yang sind nach kurzer Eingewöhnung auch wieder handzahm. Die drei Comet Tick, Trick und Track habe ich mal beiseite gelassen.
    

Zu guter Letzt der Teich in der Dämmerung. Leider hat die Cam immer noch zu viel Licht eingefangen, so das das Flair nicht ganz rüber kommt.


----------



## meinereiner (3. Aug. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> .... Ihr wisst ja, ich bin unbelehrbar.



Hmmm, scheint eine Controller-Krankheit zu sein  

Bei Bonsai würde ich eher Bonsai aus einheimischen Baum- und Straucharten empfehlen.
Da ist die Vielfalt größer und sie sind, finde ich, robuster (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen), und im Winter hat man weitestgehend seine Ruhe.
Zumindest ist auch für die sogenannten Indoors im Sommer ein Platz in der freien Natur durchaus angesagt.
Ooops, was mach ich denn hier schon wieder.... Ich soll doch chillen .

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Teich4You (3. Aug. 2015)

Jetzt werde ich auch noch gestalked.  
Ja die Beiden sind von drinnen. Nach Ersatz wird schon gesucht. Wenn man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt beschäftigt, merkt man schnell, dass es schon wieder eine Wissenschaft für sich ist.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Aug. 2015)

Sorry Doppelpost:

Kann mir keiner mit der Namensfindung der Zuchtform der Koi helfen?


----------



## herdsch (5. Aug. 2015)

Haha, ja hier wird jedes Detail gefunden und kommentiert ...puh bei Zuchtformen bin ich noch zu unerfahren


----------



## Patrick K (5. Aug. 2015)

wenn das schwarz auf dem Kopf noch raus kommt ist es ein Showa vielleicht auch ein Hi Showa wenn nicht dann ist es ein Sanke, das wird sich mit der Zeit zeigen

Auf jeden Fall sind sie zu dünn, was fütterst du ?

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (5. Aug. 2015)

Hab sie doch erst ne Woche. Momentan das hier: ￼


----------



## Patrick K (5. Aug. 2015)

Füttere ich meinen 4 kleinen auch 

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (5. Aug. 2015)

Immer so viel wie sie schaffen. Meist 3-4 mal am Tag. Sind aber noch scheu. Man merkt aber wie sie immer näher ran kommen.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Aug. 2015)

Ich klopf immer mit dem Fuß wenn ich füttere , dann kommen sie schon und warten
salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (6. Aug. 2015)

Ne das klappt bei mir leider nicht. Sie kommen und gucken, aber fressen erst wenn man etwas Abstand nimmt. Dafür das sie kein Sättigungsgefühl haben sollen fressen sie allerdings nicht wirklich viel. Die Goldfische sind viel verfressener. Wenn das Futter zu lange im Teich ist und weich wird, spucken sie es auch wieder aus. Das mögen sie dann nicht mehr irgendwie. Dann kescher ich es wieder raus was über geblieben ist. Findest du echt das die zu dünn sind für 1-jährige? Zum fressen zwingen kann ich sie ja schlecht.


----------



## troll20 (6. Aug. 2015)

Da solltest du den Fischhändler mal befragen welches Futter er gegeben hat


----------



## Teich4You (6. Aug. 2015)

Dasselbe welches ich jetzt auch füttere.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Aug. 2015)

Da ist in meiner Abwesenheit doch tatsächlich ein wenig Grünzeug angekommen.
  

Der Zwergschachtelhalm konnte sein neues Zuhause beziehen.
  


Ein wenig Tannenwedel für die Weihnachtszeit.
  

Die __ Sumpfdotterblume gedeiht vor dem hohen Gras (Name entfallen) wunderbar. Die Wurzeln ragen weit in den Teich hinein und bieten den Fischen und anderem Getier Versteckmöglichkeiten.
  

So wie unserem Goldfischnachwuchs. Er ist das einzige Exemplar das aus dem Hochteich in dieser Größe überlebt hat. Sieht momentan wie ein Comet-__ Shubunkin-Mix aus. Ich hatte beim Umsiedeln auch noch zwei Mini-Fischlein gefunden. Ob diese noch leben weiß ich nicht. Bisher sind sie nicht wieder aufgetaucht.
  

Für die Ufermatte hatte ich mir auch etwas besorgt. Der Name ist mir aber auch gerade entfallen. Blüten sind schon dran. Sobald sie sich ausbreiten können die Steinchen wieder entfernt werden.
  


Dieser Kollege ist auch aus dem alten Teich mitgewandert. Bin mal gespannt ob er es auch auf die Ufermatte schafft.
  




An den Rändern habe ich ein wenig __ Moos verteilt. Mal sehen ob es sich hält.
  


Ebenso hat ein Farn seinen Platz gefunden. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Ida17 (7. Aug. 2015)

Hi Teich4You!

Habe immer fleißig mit gelesen und bin baff wie genial dein Teich aussieht! Daumen hoch, einfach klasse!  
Das "namenlose" Gras sieht aus wie eine __ Schwertlilie, sehr hübsch übrigens wenn diese blüht!


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Dasselbe welches ich jetzt auch füttere.


Dann sollte eine Unverträglichkeit ausgeschlossen werden , hat wenigstens ein gutes.
Dann bleibt wohl nur die Scheu oder irgend welche noch nicht sichtbaren Gesundheitlichen Probleme. 
Oder mögen sie dein Wasser nicht? Stört bzw irritiert sie der Wasserfall?  Schade das sie einem das nicht sagen können bis sie mit Symptomen aufwarten. 

LG René


----------



## Teich4You (8. Aug. 2015)

Kurzes Update: 

Da der restliche Garten Stück für Stück umgestaltet wird,gab es wieder einige Pflanzliche Veränderungen.

Im Baumarkt gab es heute reduzierte Pflanzen. Eine __ Wasser-Lobelie hatte es meiner Frau angetan. Im Hintergrund hat sich ein Grasskollege eingenistet.
  

Einiges wurde umsortiert und am Teichrand durfte sich einer unserer Bambus ansiedeln. 
  


Und siehe da, heute fressen sie wie wild. 
 
     

Heute habe ich auch zum ersten mal einen Wassertest gemacht. Habe gleich mal das Brunnenwasser und das Trinkwasser aus der Leitung mit gemessen. Der Test ist einer mit Teststreifen. Die Werte waren aber recht eindeutig zu erkennen auf der Farbskala. Bei meiner Netzrecherche bin ich allerdings nicht ganz schlau geworden, welche Werte nun optimal sind. Wenn man alle Meinungen zusammenfasst befindet sich aber alles im Rahmen. Schade das man Sauerstoff und Phosphat nicht mit messen konnte.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Aug. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> und am Teichrand durfte sich einer unserer Bambus ansiedeln.


Das könnte ein Fehler gewesen sein. Die Rizome von Bambus sind sehr kräftig. Wann da eins von hinten sich in deine Falten verirrt kann die Folie gelöchert werden. 
Bambus am Teich nur in Mörtelkübel pflanzen oder mit extra Rizomensperre.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Aug. 2015)

Ich wusste das das jetzt kommt. Wollte schon was dazu schreiben. Es gibt horstbildenden Bambus, zu dem dieser zählt. Er bildet keine Ausläufer und benötigt keine Rizomsperre. Manchmal denke ich, hier versucht immer jemand einen Fehler zu finden.


----------



## wander-falke (9. Aug. 2015)

Alles nur gut gemeinte Ratschläge,........
hier werden doch keine Fehler gesucht ......


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Aug. 2015)

Auch meine horstbildenen  Bambus haben Ausläufer....die sind nur nicht so lang. Auch mag ich die harten Blätter nicht so gerne wenn die mal abgeworfen werden. Die vergehen kaum. Egal, musst wissen was du machst.


----------



## schimpjansen (9. Aug. 2015)

Hier wird nur versucht zu helfen. Ist schrecklich wie eingeschnappt du jedes Mal bist . Ist alles super und besser geht's nicht  ! Und ich finde auch das der Teich viel zu klein ist für Kois ! Ab jetzt guck ich mir das Thema auch nicht mehr an versprochen .


----------



## Teich4You (9. Aug. 2015)

In Foren kommt vieles falsch rüber. Die Baudoku ist beendet. Danke für die gut gemeinten Hinweise.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Okt. 2015)

Fortsetzung der Baudoku:

Hätte gerne eure Ideen zum folgenden Thema.

Es geht um den Wasserfall an meinem Teich. Ich suche nach einer guten Möglichkeit die Wellenbewegung und Geräuschkulisse ein wenig einzudämmen. Es entsteht nach meinem Geschmack etwas zu viel Strömung, was dazu führt, das Pflanzen zu sehr in die Ausläufer des Teiches gedrückt werden. Und man kann nicht ganz so toll Fische gucken. Das Plätschern stört mich weniger. Eher meine Frau, wenn Nachts das Fenster auf ist.

Anbei nochmal zwei Bilder, damit man sich nochmal ein Bild machen kann, wie die bauliche Situation ist.

Als erstes hatte ich an einen zweiten Filterauslauf gedacht. Dafür den Wasserfall abschiebern und über ein Rohr das Wasser unter der Teichoberfläche zurückführen. Sollte weniger bis keine Wellen mehr geben und kein Geräusch mehr. 

Wäre schade um den Wasserfall. Optisch gefällt er mir sehr gut. Vll hat jemand eine Idee, wie man Geräusche und Wellen in den Griff bekommen kann? Ein Prallstein oder ähnliches, würde sich wohl nur schwer installieren lassen. Da hatte ich bisher keine gute Idee, wie man so etwas befestigen könnte. Und die Wellenbewegung würde es wohl auch nur gering beeinflussen.

Vll hat jemand eine gute Idee?


----------



## troll20 (8. Okt. 2015)

Entweder mit einem zweiten Auslauf vom Filter oder aber in den Auslaufstein ganz dicht  an der Mauer ein Loch  gebohrt. So das schon ein Teil des Wassers an den Steinen runter läuft.


----------



## wander-falke (8. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Baudoku ist beendet.


Oha, es geht weiter ?

Na denn ........

Wenn du noch an dein HT Rohr kommst , .....
Versuche es mal mit einem T Stück als Auslauf,
Das spart dir vielleicht das Bohren des Sandsteines.Durch die Änderung der Neigung des Winkels im T kannst du auch den Wasserauslauf steuern und ggf anpassen.
So läuft ein Teil in deine Steinwand, der Rest über den Sandsteintrog. Dort ein dickes Seil befestigen und das restwasser läuft an diesem entlang und tropft in den Teich.
Kann auch ein Kettenvorhang, Kartoffelsack oder dein alter Bademantel sein.
Jenachdem wie lange dieser Vorhang ist tropft es lauter oder leiser in deinen Teich.


----------



## samorai (8. Okt. 2015)

Hallo!
Ich hatte schon mal ein Plexiglas untergestellt, eventuell in der Richtung mal überlegen.
Es ist ja flexibel, also kann es ruhig bauchen, damit der Wasserschwall da auftrifft.
Nur leider wird es auch grün und hält auch nicht ewig, kommt auf die Beschattung an.
Im Deinem Profil steht keine Pumpen- Größe. Wieviel TL kommen da den an?
4-5 mm Stärke währe ein Maß das Dir der Wasserschwall nicht das Plexiglas eindrückt.
Man kann es auch in einen 60- 70 Grad Winkel setzen, wird das Wasser aber zu schwer fällt Dir die Scheibe um.
Probier Dir das ganze aber erstmal mit Sperrholz aus, 2-3 mm. Ich würde auch auf den Grund ein Stein legen, so ist es  besser eingespannt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Teich4You (9. Okt. 2015)

Die Idee mit dem Seil, oder Netz finde ich sehr gut. Leider kann ich den Auslauf nicht drosseln. Das würde letztendlich zu einem Rückstau führen. Ein Ablaufen des Wassers in die Mauer ist nicht möglich, da es dann dahinter versickern würde, da die Folie unter der Mauer ausläuft. Aus heutiger Sicht, hätte ich die Folie hinter der Mauer bis ganz nach oben ziehen sollen. Dadurch könnte ich naträglich den Wasserspiegel nochmal heben. Denn den Teichrand außerhalb der Mauer könnte man hochziehen. Aber auf Seite der Mauer müsste ich dann alles abbauen, oder die Fugen verdichten. Aber man lernt ja nie aus. Ein Plexiglas kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Das wäre für mich wie ein Fremdkörper im Teich.  

Die Pumpe schafft laut Hersteller 5.000 l die Stunde. Also wird es irgendwo darunter liegen.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Okt. 2015)

Nach diversen Überlegungen, Zeichnungen und Gesprächen habe ich mich dafür entschieden es einfach so zu belassen. Meine Frau hat sich auch wieder beruhigt, was den Wasserfall angeht. 

Dafür möchte ich nun ein anderes Thema diskutieren. Obwohl gerade alles fertig ist spuken mir schon Gedanken zu einer Teichvergrösserung im Kopf rum. In soweit hattet ihr recht. Sobald man infiziert ist, möchte man immer mehr Teich. Außerdem baue ich so gerne. Und für nächstes Jahr brauche ich unbedingt ein neues Projekt im Garten. 

Am sinnvollsten erscheint mir eine Erweiterung zu einer Seite. Das Problem was mir da als erstes aufkommt ist die Anbindung des neuen Bereiches. Habe schon viel im Forum gesucht und gelesen was das Kleben von PVC Folie angeht. Sehr überzeugend sind die Meinungen dazu nicht. Allerdings kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen meine Sandsteinmauer wieder abzubauen um eine neue Folie zu legen. Die Klebestelle würde zwischen 2-3 Meter lang sein. Kann man dem Kleben eine Chance geben, oder gibt es vll auch noch andere Varianten die die Erweiterung ermöglichen würden?


----------



## Michael H (11. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Schau dir mal die Lösung vom Mitch an . Der hat seine 2 Teich mit einem V2A Blech verbunden .
Vom Kleben halte ich auch nichts , vielleicht nur deswegen weil to ch beim Kleben Selbst Versagt hab .


----------



## Patrick K (11. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> In soweit hattet ihr recht. Sobald man infiziert ist, möchte man immer mehr Teich.



Hahahhahahaha , ohne Worte


----------



## muh.gp (11. Okt. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hahahhahahaha , ohne Worte



Na, Patrick, der, der von uns hier gleich im ersten Anlauf alles perfekt hatte, der hebe jetzt bitte die Hand... 

Und was soll ich sagen, die Ausbaugedanken geistern bei mir auch seit längerem... Sieht so aus als ob ich nächsten Sommer mal wieder den Spaten zur Hand nehme...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## troll20 (11. Okt. 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Na, Patrick, der, der von uns hier gleich im ersten Anlauf alles perfekt hatte, der hebe jetzt bitte die Hand.


Nur das es zu diesen Zeiten noch andere Erfahrungen und weniger kompetente Foren mit so Super hilfsbereiten Usern wie u.a. hier gab 
Also 2004, wie bei mir der Fall


----------



## wander-falke (11. Okt. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> weniger kompetente Foren mit so Super hilfsbereiten Usern wie u.a. hier gab




........  ftimmt voll un gantf


----------



## Teich4You (11. Okt. 2015)

Die Verbindung über eine Wanne scheint zu funktionieren. Allerdings habe ich nicht genau sehen können wie es jetzt wirklich installiert wurde. Alles bisschen umgeklappt und geklebt so wie ich es erkennen konnte. Ob man dafür auch einen großen Maurerkübel, oder eine PVC-Wanne nehmen könnte? Die Verbindung muss nicht wahnsinnig breit werden. Denke 1 Meter reicht. Aber von der Tiefe sollte ein mittelgroßer Koi auch durchpassen.


----------



## Küstensegler (11. Okt. 2015)

Nimm dir mal ein paar alte Stücke Teichfolie und versuch die mal zu verschweissen (mit einem Heißluftfön).
Geht garnicht so schwierig. Hätte ich meinen Teich nicht vermörtelt, dann hätte ich das wohl auch selbst gewagt.
Aber so war mir das Risiko zu groß. Aber wenn man später da noch rankommt...
Ist m.E. allemal besser/sicherer als Kleben.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Patrick K (11. Okt. 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Na, Patrick, der, der von uns hier gleich im ersten Anlauf alles perfekt hatte, der hebe jetzt bitte die Hand...



Du ich bin echt froh das es vom meinem ersten Teichbau (1978) keine Fotos gibt und vom 2. Teichbau auch nicht und vom 3.hatte ich Rat von Leuten die 30 Jahre davor Teiche bauten 
Heute würde ich die Hände über meinen Kopf zusammen schlagen

Aber jetz mal zum Thema, ,ich würde es mit V2A wie Mitch probieren oder vielleicht mit einer Weinbütte aus Gfk

salve Patrick


----------



## wander-falke (11. Okt. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> oder vielleicht mit einer Weinbütte aus Gfk


bei mir wird demnächst eine frei.

L 150 x B100 x H80

Sind ja nur ca 430 km


----------



## Teich4You (13. Okt. 2015)

Sofern man mit das Ganze mit Winkelblechen verschrauben/verklemmen möchte, denke ich sollte man wohl doch Stahl nehmen. Das wird wohl unempfindlicher sein, wenn man es richtig festklemmt. Die Konstruktion von Mitch hat es mir schon angetan. Von dem schwarzen Kleber (weiß gerade nicht, Innotec?) habe ich auch noch was da. Mal sehen, ich habe einen bekannten, der mir eine Stahlwanne bauen könnte. Wie groß die werden muss, dass kann ich noch nicht abschätzen.


----------



## schimpjansen (13. Okt. 2015)

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle wirklich eine ganze Folie neu legen.
Grund ist das es warscheinlich garnicht so viel mehr arbeit ist deine Mauer abzubauen und später wieder aufzubauen.
Grund 2 du kannst die Folie dann hinter der Mauer hoch ziehen .
Grund 3 du brauchst keine Angst haben das irgendwo eine Lekasche hast.
Grund 4 du bist flexiebel mit der gestaltung der zweiten Teichhälfte
 Ist zwar blöd aber macht Sinn .Überlege es dier gut . Wenn du edelstahl Winkel nimmst ist das auch nicht besonders Preiswert .Ich bin gespannt wei es weiter geht!

Gruß


----------



## Teich4You (13. Okt. 2015)

Viele gute Argumente. Hast im Grunde auch bei allem Recht. Leider würde ich die ganzen Pflanzen und Moose wieder zerrupfen müssen, die schon gewachsen sind. Das bricht mir das Herz. 
Das ausradieren von Baumängeln ist allerdings auch verlockend. 
Ich bin auch gespannt wie es weiter geht. 

Habe noch andere Ideen die ich nach und nach durcharbeiten werde. Und vll kommt ja aus dem Forum auch noch das ein oder andere, wo bisher keiner dran gedacht hat.


----------



## Patrick K (13. Okt. 2015)

Hallo 

setz doch ein 500 KG Rohr als Tunnel dazwischen

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (14. Okt. 2015)

Wie würde man das Rohr sinnvollerweise an den Folien befestigen? 
Schwimmen Fische durch einen dunklen Tunne mit ca. 1 Meter Länge? 
Wie gut, oder schlecht würde der Wasseraustausch zwischen den Teichen sein? Hätten beide Wasserbereiche dieselbe Qualität? Würde der Filter dann überhaupt beide Teiche bedienen können?


----------



## Zacky (14. Okt. 2015)

Man könnte so ein Rohr mit einer Endlosschlauchschelle eindichten. Wenn es KG-Rohr ist würde ich evtl. auch über Kleben nachdenken. In die Folie  - da wo das KG-Rohr ist - ein Loch deutlich kleiner als KG-Rohr schneiden, die Folie erwärmen und das Folienloch über das Rohr ziehen. Die entstehende Folienwulst ordentlich mit Dichtmittel versehen, die Schlauchschelle drüber, Folie mit Schelle befestigen und nochmal Dichtmittel nutzen. Das vorher mal in klein mit 110er Rohr probieren und dann ggf. beim 500er KG nochmal ein Probestück.

Das ist jetzt nur aus der Theorie heraus, habe es selbst noch nicht fabriziert, nur so bei meinem Folienleger an einem DN 110 ohne Flansch-Option gesehen.

Ob die Fische den Tunnel nutzen - keine Ahnung.

Wasseraustausch geht konkret eher über die Filteranlage und je nach Ab- und Zuläufen. Dazu würde ich in beiden Teichen sowohl ansaugen - also zum Filter ziehen - und auch wieder jeweils Wasser rückführen. Ob der Filter beide Teiche bedienen kann, hängt daovn ab, wie Du ihn aufbaust und wo & wie Du was verrohrst.


----------



## mitch (14. Okt. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ob die Fische den Tunnel nutzen - keine Ahnung



ich denke schon das sie ihn benutzen - mein V2A-Techverbinderflansch ist oben ja auch abgedeckt


----------



## troll20 (14. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Schwimmen Fische durch einen dunklen Tunne mit ca. 1 Meter Länge?


Wie viele Fische schwimmen wohl jährlich durch offene Bodenabläufe  und Skimmer bis in den Filter ????
Anscheinend einige, nur überleben die wenigsten.  Ob sie es freiwillig tun ???? oder nur angesaut werden???


----------



## Teich4You (14. Okt. 2015)

Wie lang ist dein Tunnelblech Mitch?


----------



## mitch (14. Okt. 2015)

60 cm lang
40 cm hoch
35 cm breit
V2A Blech 1,5 mm

die Ränder sind 15mm (zum Folie ankleben & verschrauben)


----------



## Michael H (14. Okt. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wie viele Fische schwimmen wohl jährlich durch offene Bodenabläufe  und Skimmer bis in den Filter ????
> Anscheinend einige, nur überleben die wenigsten.  Ob sie es freiwillig tun ???? oder nur angesaut werden???


Hallo
Irgendwie fühl ich mich gerade angesprochen .......

Ansonsten kann ich Vermelden das die Fische da auf alle Fälle durchschwimmen. Hab bei mir zwei 110 KG Rohre drin als Verbindungen und da gehts mal Rüber und mal Nüber . Natürlich auch nur die die da durchpassen . Seh meine großen als vorm Rohr schwimmen und da reinguggen , es hat aber noch keiner Versucht der größer als das Rohr wäre .


----------



## troll20 (14. Okt. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühl ich mich gerade angesprochen


Das war aber nicht beabsichtigt, Sorry


----------



## Michael H (14. Okt. 2015)

Kein Prob.  Ich bin ja selbst schuld dran


----------



## Teich4You (15. Okt. 2015)

Mal eine limnologische Frage: Wenn ich einen Pflanzenfilterteich habe, in welcher schicht befindet sich das sauberste Wasser? Oder ist es völlig durchmischt? Wenn ich so einen teich als Filter für einen zweiten Teich nutzen möchte, wo müsste ich das Wasser dann abzapfen?

Anbei ein neues Teichkonzept. Erst mal designunabhängig.


----------



## mitch (15. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> welcher schicht befindet sich das sauberste Wasser


auf der linken Schichtseite 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
sollte eigentlich bei Schwebstoffen überall fast gleich sein / alles was ned schwebt ist dann am Grund/Bodenbereich
so der obere mittlere Bereich währe dann wohl OK


----------



## Teich4You (15. Okt. 2015)

Ich meine natürlich horizontale Schichten 

Möchte herausfinden, ob ich eine zweite Pumpe bräuchte, oder es in Schwerkraft realisieren kann.


----------



## Küstensegler (15. Okt. 2015)

Moin,

wohl nicht ohne Grund wird zumeist mit Skimmer und BA's gearbeitet.
Dreck schwimmt oben oder setzt sich ab (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen).

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Teich4You (15. Okt. 2015)

Ok das leuchtet ein. An die einfachen Sachen denkt man oft gar nicht.

Wenn ich einen steinernen Teichrand plane, bei dem die Steine im Wasser liegen. Wie bekomme ich da eine saubere Kapilarsperre, ohne das man die Folie sieht und das der Rasen direkt hinter dem Stein anfängt? Die Steine sollen außerdem fest installiert werden, damit man drauf treten kann, ohne das etwas wackelt.

Ist es so wie auf der Zeichnung möglich?


----------



## mitch (15. Okt. 2015)

Hi,
das sollte klappen





das Wackeln wird von der Größe der Steine abhängig sein.

Sandstein zieht aber viel wasser aus dem Teich und kann im winter auffrieren


----------



## wander-falke (15. Okt. 2015)

Wie weit ist der Abstand zwischen "Bestand" und "Neubau" ?

Kannst du da noch einen Bodenfilter einbauen ? 
Der entlastet deinen Filter auch nochmal zusätzlich....

Zu und Ablauf liegen unter Wasserspiegel und du bist in der Version in Schwerkraft.
Am Besten noch ein Rohr als Bypass und du kannst deinen neuen Teich ans andere Ende des Gartens legen ....
Und wenn du gerade dabei bist mach nach dem BF Auslauf und vor dem Einlauf in den neuen Teich ein tiefes Loch.
So tief dass du einen LH reinbringst. Oder am Ende deines neuen Teiches, Hauptsache saugen
Später kannst du alles mit dem LH betreiben und brauchst nur noch eine kleine Pumpe für den Wasserfall, der im Winter eh aus sein wird.
Und wenn du clever bist planst und dimensionierst du den Bypass so, dass er dann als Rücklauf in deinen Pflanzfilter in Schwerkraft dient........
Müsst realisierbar sein.........


----------



## meinereiner (15. Okt. 2015)

Genau, vertikal durchströmter Bodenfilter. 

Und der muss wirklich nicht riesig sein.
Meiner ist ca. 1m2 und funktioniert wunderbar. 
Darf natürlich auch größer sein. Ist kein Fehler.
Ach ja, natürlich im Bypass. Also geringerer Durchfluss als im restlichen Filter.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## wander-falke (15. Okt. 2015)

Nabend, 

Meiner wird horizontal, ohne Freiwasserfläche.

nur mal so am Rand.......


----------



## Teich4You (15. Okt. 2015)

Sind Filter, Pflanzenteich und Bodenfilter nicht zu viel des Guten? Vom Platz hätte ich 4m, dann sind es noch 50cm bis zum bestehenden Teich. Mit dem Luftheber muss ich mich nochmal auseinandersetzen, wie man es bauen würde und wie es genau einen Vorteil bringt.


----------



## wander-falke (15. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Filter, Pflanzenteich und Bodenfilter nicht zu viel des Guten?



Nein,
finde ich nicht, denn in deinem Fall könntest du den Filter sparen.
_(Außer dein Besatz an Wasserschweinen wird sich noch erhöhen)
_
Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen ohne großen Vorfilter aus dem Teich in den Pflanzteich zu gehen, danach kommt der Bodenfilter, dann der LH, und dann gehts wieder in den Teichneubau
Im Pflanzteich kannst du besser kontrollieren ob und wieviel Schmodder denn ankommt weil Freiwasserfläche.
Da ich meinen Flachwasserbereich jetzt  absperrbar gestalte, kann ich Ihn mit meinem Brunnenwasser richtig fluten, mit der Grabgabel etwas lockern, mit dem Kärcher absaugen und gut ist.

Also nix mehr Schwämme und Matten quetschen.......


Wenn du allerdings Richtung Koiteich gehen möchtest, also mehr Kois, dann brauchst du einen gescheiten Vorfilter. Aber auch diese Kammer kannst du ja einplanen und in einer weiteren Bauphase, so 2017 vielleicht, aktivieren


----------



## Teich4You (16. Okt. 2015)

Vorfilter werden immer als eine Art Sieb umgesetzt, dass den groben Schmutz zurückhält oder?
welche Lochweiten sind denn empfehlenswert?

Anbei nochmal etwas mehr Infos von den Gegebenheiten. Der Bereich des Pflanzenteich, wo ich rauskomme, ist an der Stelle 50cm tief. Da es ein leichtes Gefälle im Gelände gibt, wäre die Beschickung eines Filtergraben in Schwerkraft wohl von der Oberfläche möglich. Aber würde das gereinigte Wasser aus dem Graben auch in den Fischteich kommen? Würde der Fischteich nicht das Wasser hochdrücken, wenn der Ablauf unten ist? Oder müsste man genau da pumpen? Der Graben ist an sich eine gute Sache, aber klaut halt nochmal Platz, den ich in Fischteichvolumen stecken könnte. Das angestrebte Volumen soll 15-17m³ betragen. Das halte ich für gut händelbar. Der Oase Filter, den habe ich ja schon. Es macht mir nichts aus, den weiter zu betreiben. Ich möchte tatsächlich alles Koiteich-ready machen.


----------



## Zacky (16. Okt. 2015)

Es gibt feste / starre Siebe und halt Siebgewebe. Die festen Siebe werden meist aus Spaltsieben/Bogenspaltsieben gebaut und brauchen keine zwingende zusätzliche Spülung. Dann gibt es wiederum die Siebgewebe, die je nach Anwendung gespült werden müssten.

Es ist also keine pauschale Aussage möglich, denn die Maschenweiten bei Spaltsieben liegen zwischen 150-300 µm - bei Siebgeweben die extra gespült/gereinigt werden müssen, liegen die Maschenweiten zwischen 40-200 µm.

Es liegt also am Ende an der Art deines Vorfilters und ob Schwerkraft oder Halbschwerkraft und so weiter. Je feiner die Maschen - also kleiner die Zahl - desto feiner wird auch gefiltert. Jer feiner die Masche, desto schneller setzt es sich zu und muss gereinigt werden.


----------



## wander-falke (16. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich möchte tatsächlich alles Koiteich-ready machen.



Ha, 

der Virus hat dich INFIZIERT


Schau mal nach
- Bogensiebfilter (Compactsieve II oder Compactsieve III) in Halbschwerkraft
oder in Schwerkraft
- http://www.airliftsieve.de/ ( danke @Geisy )
- http://www.crielzeef.be/  (von den belgischen Kollegen)
- Wenn Koiteich, dann mach dich auch nach Trommelfilter TF, oder EndlosBandfilter EBF schlau. 


Die Machen, bzw Spaltbreiten liegen zwischen 0,1 und 0,3 mm

Wir haben das mal in folgendem Fred diskutiert.


----------



## Teich4You (16. Okt. 2015)

Achso ich möchte noch anmerken dass mein Budget begrenzt ist. Ich möchte auch keine 1.000 EUR für einen Trommelfilter oder ähnliches ausgeben. Um dies zu vermeiden will ich ja den Pflanzenteich einsetzten. Erweiterungen für meinen eigentlichen Filter, in Form von Modulen in Eigenbau (Regentonnen), würde ich anstreben.


----------



## mitch (16. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Würde der Fischteich nicht das Wasser hochdrücken, wenn der Ablauf unten ist? Oder müsste man genau da pumpen?



etwas Physik "know how" ist nie verkehrt: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunizierende_Röhren

==> wenn alle miteinander verbunden sind  ==> gleicher Wasserstand


----------



## wander-falke (16. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Erweiterungen für meinen eigentlichen Filter, in Form von Modulen in Eigenbau (Regentonnen), würde ich anstreben.




Öhm,....
Regentonnen ? 

Du hast noch alle Zeit der Welt mit deinem Alter. 
Gut, wenn du Matten quetschen möchtest. 
Versuche eine optimale Anlage zu planen, und die dann nach und nach fertigzugestalten.
Da mein ich auch das Graben von Kammern, und verlege von Rohren die du dann verwenden kannst.


----------



## Teich4You (16. Okt. 2015)

Das man nie fertig wird, habe ich ja jetzt schon gelernt.
Und ich möchte wirklich alles so gut wie möglich vorbereiten bevor ich losbaue.
Habe ja bis nächstes Jahr noch einige Monate Zeit.
Ein wenig Arbeit wird doch in jedem Filterkonzept stecken, was die Wartung anbelangt, oder nicht?



mitch schrieb:


> etwas Physik "know how" ist nie verkehrt: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunizierende_Röhren
> 
> ==> wenn alle miteinander verbunden sind  ==> gleicher Wasserstand



Habe ich wohl alles wieder vergessen. Danke für die Auffrischung. Dann wäre es zumindest wichtig einen Flow zu haben, dass es sich in eine Richtung bewegt.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Okt. 2015)

Die Koiteich-Filterung muss auch winterfest sein, weil sie 24h das ganze Jahr läuft, oder?
Wie sieht es mit Backup aus, wenn eine Pumpe oder so ausfällt? Habt ihr sowas?


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Koiteich-Filterung muss auch winterfest sein, weil sie 24h das ganze Jahr läuft, oder?


Nicht unbedingt. In meinem Teich sind alle Filter im Winter aus. Nur Oberflächlich wird mit einem Sprudelstein ein Loch in möglichem Eis frei gehalten.

Funktioniert natürlich nur wenn nur ein geringer Besatz im Teich ist.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Okt. 2015)

Gibt es eine Faustformel was Oberfläche zu Volumen angeht? Wie lang/breit sollte ein "koigerechter" Teich sein? Machen runde Teiche mit d=3m auch Sinn? Oder lieber rechteckig? Oder ist das alles Geschmackssache?


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Okt. 2015)

Irgendwo habe ich mal was von mindestens 8 x max Koi - größe gelesen.  Von wegen Fluchtreflex und der dabei überbrückten Strecke. Das ganze auf Schwimmhöhe des Koi. 
Wenn also 80 cm Koi dann 6,4 m. Würde bei einen 3m Teich bedeuten....max Koi 40 cm.  :-(
Persönlich bin ich für steile Wände mit einer Stufe bei 60 cm und umlaufend im Teich. Als Tiefe liegt mit was von 1,3 m im Kopf die man bauen sollte.

Steile Wände,  weil so ein __ Reiher nicht in den Teich warten kann. Bzw. wenn man einen Reiherzaun macht, dieser nicht einfach hinter dem Zaun landen kann.

60  cm Stufe, weil dann jeder der in den Teich fällt leicht wieder aus dem Teich steigen kann. Weiterhin kann ich auf die 60 cm Stufe meine Mörtelwannen oder Eimer stellen in denen ich meine Pflanzen stecke. Damit kann ich dann auch ggf Pflanzen für geringere Wassertiefen pflanzen. Persönlich nutze ich auch Pflanzentaschen für solche Kandidaten.

1,3 m Wassertiefe......ist mir was von Nichtschwimmer-Tiefe im Kopf und hat soweit mir bekannt auch rechtliche Gründe von wegen Notwenndigkeit eines Zaunes oder so. Vielleicht weiß da einer was genaueres.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Okt. 2015)

So hier nun meine Vorstellung vom Filterkonzept Teil A. Es ist der Part der mechanischen Reinigung. Teil B ist dann die biologische Reinigung. Ein Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer sollen in Schwerkraft über Leitungen zur ersten Kammer geführt werden. Bevor jedoch das Wasser gepumt wird, soll es durch ein Sieb geführt werden. Unter dem Sieb sitzt dann die Pumpe, die das Wasser zur UVC+Biologie pumpt, von wo aus es dann in Schwerkraft wieder in den Teich geführt wird. Dies liegt daran, dass die Biologie höher liegen wird.

Frage1: Sollte man die Rohrleitungen in DN 100 machen, oder wäre auch DN 75 denkbar?

Frage2: Wie stark wird das Wasser wirklich in die Pumpenkammer drücken? Wird ein Wasserspiegel wie auf dem Bild zu sehen überhaupt erreicht werden, wenn die blaue Linie das Teichniveau darstellt?

Frage3: Entsteht so auch genügend Fließgeschwindigkeit, so das der BA auch richtig wegsaugt?

Frage4: Seht ihr die Gefahr, dass die Pumpe trocken laufen kann, oder das System überläuft? (Man könnte das Sieb alternativ schräg einbauen, so das das Wasser bei Verstopfen drüber laufen kann).


----------



## fiseloer (19. Okt. 2015)

Warum willst Du das Rad neu erfinden? Lass den BA und den Skimmer in ein Spaltsieb z.B. USIII laufen und pumpe danach in die Bio. Rohrleitung bei Schwerkraft immer in 100er.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Okt. 2015)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Warum willst Du das Rad neu erfinden? Lass den BA und den Skimmer in ein Spaltsieb z.B. USIII laufen und pumpe danach in die Bio. Rohrleitung bei Schwerkraft immer in 100er.



Wo erfinde ich denn etwas neu? 
Wie soll ich denn das Spaltsieb aufstellen? In die Kammer 1?
Wäre ein Eigenbau so falsch? Spaltsieb kostet immerhin 200-300 EUR.
Ich habe versucht meine baulichen Gegebenheiten zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## fiseloer (19. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wo erfinde ich denn etwas neu?
> .



Du möchtest einen Vorfilter bauen, der in Schwerkraft arbeitet und das Schmutzwasser zuerst durch ein Sieb leitet, um es dann per Pumpe in die Biologie zu fördern. Genau das macht ein Spaltsieb.
Wie hoch soll denn die Konstruktion werden, wenn die Pumpe unter dem Sieb steht? 
Welche Art von "Siebmatte" schwebt Dir denn vor?
Wie machst Du das Sieb sauber?

Ich hab nichts gegen Eigenbauten aber bevor ich was Neues erfinde kopiere ich lieber etwas Bewährtes.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Okt. 2015)

Ja das hast du schon richtig erkannt. Ich möchte im Grunde ein eigenes Spaltsieb bauen, dass in und an meinen Teich passt.
Kammer 1 wird wohl so 40-50cm Tiefe reichen. Hatte einen Maurerkübel vorgesehen. Kammer 2 könnte man eine Regentonne nehmen. SIebmatten gibt es als Meterware. 250er Spaltenbreite wurde mir hier im Thread schon ans Herz gelegt. Einfach einen Rahmen bauen, Matte drauf nageln irgendwie und dann in die Tonne setzen. Tonne ist konisch, also sollte es sich von alleine verklemmen. Zum sauber machen, kommt ein Schieber vor den Zulauf zu Kammer 2. Dann nimmt man das Gestell mit der SIeboberfläche raus und hält es eben kurz unter Wasser. Ja so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. 

Aber es sind noch nicht alle meine Fragen beantwortet worden. Denn ich ich nicht ganz sicher, ob es Fließgeschwindigkeit gibt und Überstau, oder Trockenlegung. Denn zu Schwerkraftanlagen, BA´s und Skimmern habe ich bisher keine Erfahrung. Kann es mir halt nicht gut vorstellen ob und wie es funktioniert. Daher erhoffe ich mir hier einige Infos.


----------



## fiseloer (19. Okt. 2015)

Was bitte ist Kammer 1 und Kammer 2 ?
Stellst Du eine Regentonne auf einen Mörtelkübel und wo kommt da ein Schieber hin? Mach mal ne richtige Skizze.


----------



## fiseloer (19. Okt. 2015)

Schwerkraft ist ganz Simpel. Du machst einen BA und einen Skimmer in Deinen Teich. Gräbst neben dem Teich ein Loch und stellst eine Regentonne rein. Verbindest BA und Skimmer per Rohr mit der Tonne und hast umgehend in der Tonne den gleichen Wasserstand wie im Teich. Ab dem Moment fließt da nichts mehr und das Wasser steht. Überlaufen kann da nichts, weil das Wasser halt nur so hoch steigt wie im Teich. Wenn Du allerdings Starkregen hast, und keinen Notablauf, läuft Dir die Tonne genau so über wie der Teich. Trockenlegung bzw. Trockenlauf der Pumpe kann allerdings leicht passieren, wenn die Pumpe mehr fördert als das Sieb durchlässt.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Okt. 2015)

Also viel genauer geht es nicht. Maße gibt es vorerst nicht.


----------



## fiseloer (19. Okt. 2015)

Jetzt hab ich es verstanden. Du vergräbst einen Mörtelkübel als Sammelkammer und daneben eine Regentonne als Siebfilter, beide stehen Oberkante auf gleichem Niveau.
Zwischen den Kammern sitz ein Schieber um die Wasserzufuhr zu unterbrechen. Funktioniert soweit!
Solltest Du mit 2x100er Rohr von BA und Skimmer in der Sammelkammer ankommen, überleg Dir wie Du weiter in die Siebfilterkammer gehst.
Wenn da nur noch ein 100er Rohr mit Zugschieber reingeht, halbierst Du Dir Deinen Flow. Sollten also schon 2 Rohre mit Zugschieber sein.
Noch besser wäre, nicht mit Zugschiebern zwischen den Kammern sondern mit Standrohren in der Sammelkammer zu arbeiten. Ist wesentlich billiger als Zugschieber und geht nicht kaputt.
Mir wäre das zu kompliziert. Mach nur die Regentonne rein und schließe BA und Skimmer oberhalb des Siebes mit 2 Tankdurchführungen an.
Die kannst Du mit 2 Rohrbögen bei Bedarf zu machen. Kosten=20,-€.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Okt. 2015)

Gute Ideen. Wovon hängt der Flow denn ab? Wie stark die Pumpe am Ende saugt?


----------



## troll20 (19. Okt. 2015)

Bei deinem Vorfilter sehe ich nur ein Problem, wenn dein Sieb sich zusetzt z.b. im Urlaub, dann kann es dazu kommen das dein Pumpe trocken läuft.


----------



## fiseloer (19. Okt. 2015)

In einem Schwerkraftsystem gibt es, wenn alle Kammern erst mal vollgelaufen sind, keinen selbständigen Flow.
Der Flow wird immer durch die Pumpe bestimmt. Es gibt nämlich kein echtes Schwerkraftsystem ohne Pumpe.
Das wäre sonst ein Perpetuum mobile.


----------



## wander-falke (20. Okt. 2015)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Das wäre sonst ein Perpetuum mobile


Und das hätten wir schon gebaut und die Pumpen Hersteller wären pleite.

Apropos Pumpe, was für ein Modell schwebt dir vor?


----------



## Teich4You (20. Okt. 2015)

Bei Pumpen bin ich mir unsicher. Würde erst mal meine Oase weiter nutzen und später vll auf ein Modell umsteigen das mehr fördert. Muss am Ende ja auch zum Filter passen. Und zusammen mit Spaltsieb wird meiner wohl noch eine Saison machen. Filter Version 2017 ist dann ein neues Projekt. Mein Besatz ist auch nicht wirklich groß. Soll auch vorerst so bleiben.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Okt. 2015)

So langsam wird es konkreter. Das grobe Design und die Machart sind bereits von mir entschieden. Das Ganze wird ähnlich wie der alte Teich und als Anbau realisiert.
Diesmal sollen die Steine der Mauer allerdings zum Teil im Wasser liegen. Es soll wieder Pflanzenzonen geben die dem ganzen etwas mehr Natürlichkeit geben. Vom sterilen Koibecken bin ich abgekommen. Erstes Ziel soll es sein den jetzigen Teichbewohnern mehr Platz zu schaffen und meine Bausucht zu befriedigen. Den Besatz möchte ich erst mal nicht erhöhen. Ich versuche den Kompromiss zwischen Naturteich mit angemessener Technik zu finden, die für die Zukunft noch ausgebaut werden kann.
Der Teich wird in PVC Folie realisiert, so wie der alte auch. Hier hat das Budget entschieden. Das neue Volumen soll zwischen 12-15 m³ betragen. Je nachdem was noch dazwischen kommt.


 

Die Verbindung wird über einen sogenannten Mitch-Kanal hergestellt.
Das gute Stück ist bereits mit dem Lizenzgeber diskutiert, von mir skizziert und in Auftrag gegeben. 

Für die Mauer habe ich letzte Woche schon Steine besorgt. Ging alles sehr schnell und mein Rücken hat es auch nicht gedankt. Aber was man hat, hat man erst mal.
 

Zwischen den beiden Teichen soll ein Holzsteg errichtet werden.
Der Steg hat mehrere Funktionen:
1. Er verdeckt den Verbindungskanal
2. Über ihn gelangt man zum eigentlichen Biofilter, der sich erhöht auf dem Wall befindet und den Wasserfall speist.
3. Der Steg verdeckt auch die Sammelkammer und den Pumpenschacht. Sofern ich alles darunter bekomme.
4. Man soll vom Steg aus die Beine in Teich 2 baumeln lassen können.Daher wird er zu Teich 2 ein wenig hinüber ragen.

Anbei eine grobe Konstruktionszeichnung des Stegs. Er wird aus drei Teilen bestehen.Die Mitte ist fest. Und dann kann man zu Wartungszwecken des Kanals und der Sammelkammer Platte A und Platte B anheben.
 

Die Sammelkammer soll nach folgendem Beispiel konstruiert werden. Dazu werden Bodenablauf und eventuell ein Skimmer in einen Bottich geführt. Anders als in der Darstellung werde ich auf euren Tipp hin auch wieder mit 2 DN100 Rohren zum Pumpenschacht gehen.
 
Der Pumpenschacht soll mit einer alten Regentonne gebaut werden die hier noch rumsteht. Darin möchte ich ein Sieb einbauen. Die genauen Ideen dafür folgen noch.

Eine der großen unbeantworteten Fragen ist und bleibt für mich der Teichrand. Jede Variante hat vor und Nachteile. Das werde ich wohl noch in Ruhe abwägen müssen.
 

Und weil alles so schön ist habe  ich gleich noch eine Frage mitgebracht.
Wo würde man einen Skimmer im Teich 2 sinnvoll platzieren? Ganz am nordwestlichen Ende? Oder vll sollte ich ganz darauf verzichten?


----------



## Michael H (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Dein Projekt ist Cool , wird bestimmt ein Schöner Teich .
Finde aber das deine Sammelkammer ein wenig klein ist .
Sollen da noch Zugschieber auf die Zuläufe ..?
Wie willste die Rohre Spülen ...?


----------



## fiseloer (20. Okt. 2015)

Beim Skimmer wenn möglich die Hauptwindrichtung beachten. Ganz verzichten würde ich nicht, da das Ding Dir eine Menge Dreck von der Wasseroberfläche holt.


----------



## fiseloer (20. Okt. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Dein Projekt ist Cool , wird bestimmt ein Schöner Teich .
> Finde aber das deine Sammelkammer ein wenig klein ist .
> ...



Hallo Michael,
ich finde die Kammer auch zu klein, vor allem nicht tief genug. "Versuch macht Kluch".
Wenn er es richtig macht, mit den Zuläufen von unten, braucht er keine Zugschieber sondern kann Standrohre nehmen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Michael H (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Hab da vorallem Bedenken beim Spülen .
Ich Spüle meine Rohre in dem ich die Zu machen , die Pumpe dann die Kammer leer ziehen lasse und dann mit einem Ruck die Zulaufrohre wieder öffne . In so einer Maurerbüt dürfte da etwas an AKTION sein beim Ruckartigrn öffnen der Rohre .


----------



## Teich4You (20. Okt. 2015)

Ich könnte natürlich eine zweite Regentonne hinbauen, oder gleich alles in eine Tonne laufen lassen, ohne Zulaufkammer. Dabei habe ich zwei Bedenken. Eine Tonne ist sehr tief. Da sammelt sich bestimmt mit der Zeit Schmodder. Wie bekomme ich den wieder raus? Zweitens: Wenn ich keine Sammelkammer baue, kann ich bei Standrohren, die im Wasser sind keine Schieber einbauen. Die sollten zwischen Sammelkammer und Pumpenkammer an die Verbindungsstücke. Sonst kann ich nie zu machen und in Ruhe das Sieb reinigen. Wobei in der Pumpenkammer-Tonne ja auch auch Schmodder sein wird. Gefällt mir noch nicht so recht.


----------



## meinereiner (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Teich4you,

bezüglich des Siebfilters möchte ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich glaube, du hast vorher schon erwähnt, dass du dir da noch Gedanken machen musst.
Bislang hast du da ein Sieb waagrecht (oder irgendwie so) zwischen oben und unten eingebaut (bzw. eingezeichnet).
Es gibt da zwei verschiedene Arten von Filter: 
Zum einen Siebfilter (z.B. feines Edelstahlgewebe) oder Spaltfilter (wie beim CSII oder ähnlichem).
Beide werden nicht waagrecht so zwischen oben und unten eingebaut. Die setzten sich bei so einer Einbauart ziemlich schnell zu.
Siebfilter werden z.B in Trommelfilter oder Sifis verbaut, und haben eine Vorrichtung um die bei Bedarf mit Hilfe von Sprühdüsen zu säubern.
Bei Spaltfilter gibt es zwei Bauarten. Z.B. wie beim CSII: Das Wasser läuft von oben über den schräg eingebauten Spaltfilter, oder z.B. für ein reines Schwerkraftsystem, einen 'umgedrehten' Einbau des Spaltfilter mit eine Luftvorhang, der den Spaltfilter frei hält.

Falls du Kunstofffiltermatten (Kunststoffschwämme?) meinst, dann ist die waagrechte Einbauweise (und die Durchströmung von oben) ebenfalls ungünstig. Günstiger wäre es  dann zumindest von unten zu durchströmen. Ob das allerdings viel bring? Aber auch in dem Fall ist das Reinigen ebenfalls schwierig.
Und du bräuchtest in dem Fall auch einen stabilen Träger, auf dem die Kunststoffmatte aufliegen kann.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Teich4You (21. Okt. 2015)

Ja Robert da habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Am Ende verstopft das Sieb und die Pumpe läuft trocken oder ähnliches. Wenn dann müsste ich es wohl schräg einbauen, oder ein weiteres Loch rein machen, so das bei Verstopfen das Wasser trotzdem weiter laufen kann. Ich wollte Edelstahlgewebematten nehmen. Nach kompletten Siebfiltern habe ich auch geguckt. Allerdings sind die erschwinglichen alle nur Pumpengespeist (ca. 200,- EUR). Die Schwerkraftfilter kosten dann gleich mal 800-1.000 Flocken. Für ein bisschen Plastik und die Matte ist mit das zu viel. Auch wenn am Ende nur 50 % Dreck abgefangen wird sind es in der Biologie 50% weniger als vorher. Und ich habe 90 % Geld gespart. 

Ich stelle mit vor einen Rahmen in die Tonne zu kleben. Auf einen zweiten Rahmen befestige ich die Siebmatte. Dann kann man das Sieb einfach reinlegen. Es muss natürlich Platz bleiben für den Saugschlauch der Pumpe und als Überlaufmöglichkeit.

Anbei eine schnelle Zeichnung. Die Tonne hat ca. 55cm Durchmesser und ist vll 120cm hoch.


----------



## fiseloer (21. Okt. 2015)

Nur damit ich es richtig verstehe, wolltest Du nicht einen "Koigerechten" Teich?
Das mit den Standrohren hast Du auch noch nicht so ganz verstanden, oder ?


----------



## Teich4You (21. Okt. 2015)

Ne verstehst du nicht ganz richtig. Habe in #133 geschrieben, dass ich mich vom sterilen Koibecken verabschiedet habe. 
Und was meinst du habe ich nicht ganz verstanden?


----------



## Teich4You (21. Okt. 2015)

Würde es nach folgendem Bild eine Kapilarsperre geben? Oder würde der Rasen doch irgendwann an der Ufermatte saugen, weil er daran wächst??


----------



## fiseloer (21. Okt. 2015)

Ich rede hier nicht von einem sterilen Koibecken, was ich persönlich überhaupt nicht Fischgerecht finde, sondern von Koi-/Fischgerecht. Dazu gehören Pflanzen im Teich, und gerne auch etwas Bodensubstrat zum Gründeln. Was ich aber als absolutes Muss ansehe ist perfektes Wasser. Perfekt nicht im Sinne von glasklar sondern perfekt was die Werte anbelangt. Das bekommt man m.E. aber nur mit einem ordentlichen Filter hin.
Dazu braucht es eine gute Vorfilterung, die den Dreck auch wirklich schnell aus dem System holt und eine nachgeschaltete Biostufe um Schadstoffe rasch abzubauen.
Weiterhin sollten im Teich selbst keine nicht durchströmten Ecken oder tiefe Falten vorhanden sein, in denen sich Gammelzonen bilden können.
Damit sind die wichtigsten Voraussetzungen erfüllt. Für so etwas muss man keine 10.000,-€ hinblättern. Ich habe mir als erste Filteranlage für meine 35.000L ein gebrauchtes Spaltsieb (USIII) und einen gebrauchten Beadfilter für insgesamt 1200,-€ zugelegt. Damit sind meine Wasserwerte seit 1,5 Jahren stabil, der Wartungs-/Reinigungsaufwand ist überschaubar und das Ganze ist eingebaut in einen kleinen Filterkeller direkt am Teichrand, damit das in Schwerkraft funktioniert.

Was Du nicht verstanden hast ist folgendes, wenn Du eine Sammelkammer mit Standrohren machst brauchst Du keine Schieber zum absperren. Wenn Du direkt in die Pumpentonne gehst, brauchst Du Schieber.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XzZMngJsGk_


----------



## Teich4You (21. Okt. 2015)

Ich plane jeden Tag vor und wieder zurück. Es gibt einfach so viele Dinge die man machen kann. Dazu kommen eigene Präferenzen und auch Dinge die mich einschränken. Platzbedarf, Teichvolumen, Filterkammer, Optik, Budget, Teichrand, Rohrführung, Teichverbindung, Stromverbrauch, Materialtransport usw. usw. Und dazu will ich eben auch gerne ein wenig Eigenbau machen, einfach weil es Spass macht. Eben nicht alles von der Stange. Alles hat irgendwie Einfluss. Ich nehme aber gerne jede Info und Meinung mit. Deswegen bin ich ja hier im Forum.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Okt. 2015)

Hallo 

Pflanzen und Flachwasser schliessen sich bei einem Koiteich ja nicht automatisch aus ,es gibt allerdings gewisse Parameter die man dabei einhalten sollte . Eines der wichtigsten ist (zumindest meiner Meinung nach) Kilo Fisch im Bezug auf das Volumen , bei aussreicht grossen Volumen haben es __ Parasiten schwerer  einem Fisch zu befallen und von Fisch zu Fisch zu wandern und man  braucht viel seltener Medikamente die die Biologie im Teich und Filter zerschiessen.
Man sollte den Teich trotz Pflanzzonen mit steilen Wänden bauen da sich das Wasser in solchen Teichen über den Sommer nur langsam erwärmt, je mehr Wasser auf ein Kilo Fisch kommen umso kleiner kann die Filteranlage ausfallen . Naturnah würde ich diesen (Koi) Teich allerdings nicht nennen ,denn das Biotop das ein Naturnaher Teich bietet wirst du mit einem Koibesatz nie erreichen

Wenn du das ganze in Schwerkraft ,auf Wasserspiegel höhe filterst, würde ich auf immer wieder auf Luftheber setzen ,der ist im Anschaffungspreis und in der Unterhaltung unschlagbar (Nur Klauen ist günstiger)

Ah in Forum lesen schadet nie , man muss ja die Fehler anderer, nicht wiederholen

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (22. Okt. 2015)

Ich sitze momentan in folgender Zwickmühle:

Ein Bodenablauf in Schwerkraft ist optimal. Das Spaltsieb sollte aber vor einer Pumpe installiert werden. Daher muss auch dieses in Schwerkraft installiert werden. Möchte man die Biologie auch in das System integrieren, brauche ich aber einen Filterkeller in einer Größe die ich nicht so einfach realisieren kann. Das ist dann optisch und vom Platz her kaum noch unterzubringen im Garten. Ich möchte nämlich auch gerne dicht an den Teichrand gehen können, ohne irgendwelche Bauwerke davor zu haben. 

Anbei mal die IST-Situation mit Anbau. Filter steht ca. 1,5m über Rasenkannte im Erdwall. Rückführung über Rohr als Wasserfall in den Teich. den Wallerfall wollte ich auch weiter nutzen als letztes Glied in der neuen Filterkette.

Möglichkeit A: Auf dem kleinen Grünstreifen zwischen Teich 1 und Teich 2 könnte man Filtermäßig etwas verbauen. Hat allerdings nur 60cm Breite und ca. 2m Länge. Bodenablauf in Teich 2+Sammelkammer+Sieb im Pumpensumpf und dann wieder hoch zum Filter der den Wasserfall betreibt.

Möglichkeit B: Ganz am linken Rand könnte man einen 50cm Streifen nutzen um dasselbe zu realisieren. Allerdings könnte ich die 50cm auch als weiteres Volumen nutzen! Weiter rausziehen als den alten teich wollte ich den neuen nicht.

Möglichkeit C: Gleich die ganze Filterung an irgend einen Teichrand verlagern und in eine Kammer. Sieht aber mies aus und muss verdeckt werden.

Möglichkeit D: Da wo der alte Filter steht eine Kammer auf Teichniveau bauen. Optisch geht mir da aber auch einiges verloren, weil da einige Pflanzen wachsen und ich sonst ein Loch im Wall hätte.

Möglichkeit E: Auf Bodenablauf verzichten. Einfach größeren Filter und eventuell Sieb besorgen und die Pumpe in Teich 2 hängen.

 



Tja, was machen?


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Okt. 2015)

Deine Teichform ist mit beiden getrennten Teichen suboptimal.
Bau einen grossen Teich:
Strömungsoptimiert
Bodenabläufe und Skimmer in Schwerkraft in eine
FILTERKELLER der ruhig auch ein paar Meter vom Teich entfernt sein kann.
Filterkeller groß genug für einen TF oder EBF plus LH.
Günstige Standorte für einen Filterkeller sind:
-unter einer Terrasse
-In einem Schuppen quasi als Keller.

So verschenkst Du nicht so wie ich kostbare Gartenfläche extra für den ollen Keller.......

Viel Spaß beim planen.


----------



## fiseloer (22. Okt. 2015)

Mach mal bitte ein Foto vom Garten, welches die ganze Grundstückssituation zeigt.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Okt. 2015)

@Thorsten 
Wenn es mal so einfach wäre. Das suboptimale nehme ich dabei in kauf. 

Anbei die Live-Situation. Als Platz steht mir alles was zu sehen ist zur Verfügung. Die beiden Büsche werden zu gegebener Zeit ordentlich zurück geschnitten, keine Frage. Der Filter steht auf dem Sockel unter dem Tarnnetz. 

  

Hier nochmal eine Gesamtansicht.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Okt. 2015)

Wie wäre es denn so
  
das ganze dann in Halbschwerkraft betreiben

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (22. Okt. 2015)

@Patrick K 
Das wäre dann die Möglichkeit D.


----------



## troll20 (22. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das suboptimale nehme ich dabei in kauf.


Das wird die Gesundheit der dir anvertrauten Tiere jedoch wenig interessieren, ob du das in kauf nimmst. Und Algen finden solch suboptimalen Teiche auch ganz hübsch.
Von daher  und


----------



## fiseloer (22. Okt. 2015)

Was ist mit dem Rasenstück rechts von der Terrasse


----------



## Teich4You (22. Okt. 2015)

@troll20 
Du kennst doch meine Wasserwerte gar nicht. Und die vom neuen theoretischen Teich schon lange nicht. Ist alles Spekulation bisher.
Mitch hat auch eine Variante mit Kanal gebaut die lange Zeit gut funktioniert hat.

@fiseloer 
Unter diesem Stück liegt ein Erdkabel, ein DN250 Abwasserrohr und meine Gartenbewässerungsanlage.


----------



## troll20 (22. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Du kennst doch meine Wasserwerte gar nicht. Und die vom neuen theoretischen Teich schon lange nicht. Ist alles Spekulation bisher.


Stimmt, die kenne ich nicht, aber nach etlichen Jahren, denk ich, da hab ich so meine Erfahrungen gemacht. Diese wiederum decken sich mit vielen der erfahrenen User hier im Forum. Aber mach mal dann bauste halt wieder  und wieder und wenn da mal einer oder mehr hops gehen, dann gibts ja neue im nächsten Baumarkt für wenig Geld. Sind halt nur dumme Fische die sich nicht mal  laut äußern wenn es ihnen sch... geht.
byby


----------



## Teich4You (22. Okt. 2015)

Möp. Möp. Möp.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Okt. 2015)

Mal ganz ehrlich, würdet ihr euch die Mühe machen und den alten Teich komplett wieder abreißen?
Um am Ende dann vll sowas zu bauen


----------



## Zacky (22. Okt. 2015)

Ja, denn es hat seine Vorteile.


----------



## Michael H (22. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Ja ......


----------



## wander-falke (22. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich plane jeden Tag vor und wieder zurück. Es gibt einfach so viele Dinge die man machen kann.


Hallo Tüftler,
Auch von mir ein "ja"

Du solltest dich erst mal entspannen und in 4 - 8 Jahren den Teich abreisen.
Bis dahin hast du dann neue Ideen, Kenntnisse, Möglichkeiten beim Budget,  und vielleicht auch Erfahrungen die du umsetzen kannst. Musst halt sparen
Mein Plan reifte auch seit vielen Jahren. Dafür wird er jetzt durchgezogen.......


----------



## Zacky (22. Okt. 2015)

Das waren jetzt 3 x JA ...Du bist eine Runde weiter, oder so... 

Mal im Ernst. Du stehst gerade am Anfang des Wahnsinns und kannst viele Dinge gleich ändern. Auch das wird nicht dein letzter Teich-Umbau gewesen sein. 

Wenn man sich an das Budget hält ,dauert es halt etwas länger. ~ Wenn man sich mit der Besatzdichte zum Teichvolumen auf ein gewisses händelbares Maß beschränkt, klappt es auch mit einer LowCost-Filterung. Selbst wenn Du jetzt "scheinbar" alles richtig baust, kann es in 4-5 Jahren für Dich persönlich wieder unzureichend sein und es wird etwas verändert.

(Plane die Filterkammer linksseitig auf die gesamte Breite des Teiches. Den Platz brauchst Du ganz sicher und die Bachlaufpumpe kann dann auch bedenkenlos am Ende der Filterstrecke in der Filteranlage platziert werden.) Über den Filterkeller ein Holzdeck und schon hast Du ein kleines Highlight gesetzt.)


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Okt. 2015)

JA!,

nachdem Du den jetzigen Teich  noch 2-3 Jahre genossen hast.
Falls Du in der Zwischenzeit einen Schuppen, Gartenhaus oder die Terrasse neu baust:
Filterkeller bauen....Schalsteine....so Innen  ca. 116Cm x 315 cm.....3 Zuläufe in KG110 für 2 BA und 1 Skimmer und vier Rückläufe in KG 110.....

Einer der guten Erkentnisse aus den Foren ist, das viele ihre Teiche immer wieder neu und größer gebaut haben.

Das kann mir nicht passieren. 
Hinter unserem Haus ist kein Platz mehr.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Okt. 2015)

auf jeden Fall .....
.....den Filter vielleicht noch ausserhalb vom Teich

salve Patrick


----------



## fiseloer (23. Okt. 2015)

Uneingeschränktes Ja. Das ist die Beste Idee die Du bisher hattest.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Okt. 2015)

Und wenn ich einfach jedes Jahr ein wenig rumbauen möchte und das Geld mir aus den Ohren kommt? (Achtung Ironie)
Was soll man machen, wenn der Traumteich im Garten steht und es nichts zu verbessern gibt?
Und ich wette auch dann findet man trotzdem immer wieder etwas zum verbessern.
Vll geht es mir beim Hobby-Teichbau auch darum immer etwas Neues zu lernen und andere Erfahrungen zu machen. 
Das kann ja auch etwas Schönes sein. Auch als Ausgleich zum Bürojob z.B. 
Ich denke nochmal in Ruhe darüber nach.
Würde mich aber auf jeden Fall freuen, wenn ihr euch auch mit einer anderen Entscheidung anfreunden könntet.
Mir macht es immer Spass andere Berichte zu lesen.
Egal ob Sie gut oder nur halb durchdacht sind. 
Daher hatte ich damals auch mein Projekt hier dokumentiert.
Einfach als Anregung, oder zum Zeitvertreib für andere.
Sicherlich sollte man auch nicht zwingend schlechte Beispiele als gut darstellen und auf das ein oder andere hinweisen.
Aber bitte nicht immer so andere in die Ecke drängen.
Das macht dann keinen Spass mehr.


----------



## wander-falke (23. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht immer so andere in die Ecke drängen.
> Das macht dann keinen Spass mehr.



Ich reich dir mal ein Taschentuch für die Tränen rüber.

Wenn du sie  dann abgewischt hast, setzt dich hin und trink mal ein Bier wie ich es in meinem ersten Beitrag an dich schon geschrieben habe.
Komm einfach runter und akzeptiere dass hier Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen und Anforderungen an Ihren Teich angemeldet sind.
Und genau das was sie/wir für richtig empfinden ( ich natürlich auch ), wollen wir hier zum Ausdruck bringen.

Komm einfach aus deiner Ecke raus, du hast den Bauthread ja schonmal beendet). Plane deinen Teich in aller Ruhe, publiziere es und hole das besta für dich raus.

PS: Beim nächsten Teichtreffen will ich dich sehen.
MÖÖP


----------



## Teich4You (23. Okt. 2015)

Ist doch alles halb so wild. Aber soll ich denn nicht so tun, als ob ich euch nicht wenigstens ein bisschen ernst nehme?


----------



## fiseloer (23. Okt. 2015)

Mein ungeduldiger, junger Freund,

ein Teich mit Fischen, insbesondere mit Koi erfordert ein hohes Maß an Verantwortung für die Tiere. Sie sind auf Dich angewiesen und Du entscheidest über Ihr Wohlergehen.
Darum solltest Du über drei Dinge nachdenken um Ihnen einen vernünftigen Lebensraum zu schaffen.

1. Geduld.
Du hast Deinen Teich gerade mal 3 Monate in Betrieb und kannst noch gar nicht beurteilen ob Dein System funktioniert und ob sich die Fische wohlfühlen. Nach zwei Jahren ist er richtig eingelaufen und dann kann man entsprechende Schlüsse ziehen und eventuelle Probleme und Fehler erkennen.

Ständiges Ändern und Herumprobieren ist immer mit Stress für die Tiere verbunden und jedes mal machst Du die Teichbiologie kaputt. 

2. Geld.
Einen Teich gibt es nicht umsonst und selbst mit viel Eigenleistung braucht man immer noch Material. Auch die Folgekosten wie Energiebedarf, Futter, Wasserverbrauch etc. wollen überlegt sein. Schnelle Entscheidungen für billige Lösungen stellen sich im Nachhinein oft als falsche Investition heraus, frei nach dem Motto " wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal". 
Ich würde z.B. niemals die Folie selbst verlegen sondern immer Faltenfrei einschweißen lassen. Dann brauche ich mir wenigstens keine Gedanken über Gammel in den Falten zu machen.

3. Planung.
Unter Mitwirkung erfahrener User ein Gesamtkonzept entwickeln, Besichtigung mehrerer Teiche und Filterkonzepte von anderen Teichlern, damit Du Dir ein Bild machen kannst was geht und was für Dich umsetzbar ist.  

Mach Dir keine Gedanken, Du hättest danach nichts mehr zu Tun. Irgendwann denkst Du über den Winterbetrieb nach. Baust vielleicht eine Teichabdeckung. Eine Innenhälterung könnte man noch realisieren. Was ist mit einer Teichheizung. Wie halte ich Tiere, z.B. __ Reiher und Katzen vom Teich fern. Wie gehe ich mit dem Nachwuchs um. Wie mache ich meinen Teich kindersicher. Wo kann ich noch Filtertuning betreiben.

Hier hat Dich noch keiner in die Ecke gedrängt. Es kommt Dir aber so vor, weil Du gerne mal mit dem Kopf durch die Wand willst.
Du bist Herr Deiner Entscheidungen aber Du solltest wenn möglich auch die Richtigen treffen.

"Das Leben zahlt in Geld oder Erfahrung"

Trotzdem viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß beim Teichbau.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Teich4You (25. Okt. 2015)

Ok mal Butter bei die Fische.
Gerne möchte ich folgenden Entwurf mit euch hier diskutieren.
ca. 15 m³ Tiefenzone. 
ca. 2 m³ Pflanzenzone.
Platz für einen Filterkeller unter einem Steg von 1,5 x 2,5 m.
Im Bereich des Steg stehen mir bereits Stromkabel und ein Abflussrohr zur Verfügung.


1. Reicht 1 Bodenablauf mittig?
2. Wie tief sollte der Filterkeller sein? 
3. Bringt es außer mehr Volumen noch irgendwas, wenn man auf T=2 m geht?
4. Gibt es Skimmer die man unter dem Steg integrieren kann und dann direkt in eine Sammelkammer führen?
5. Muss der Auslauf der Filterkammer wegen dem Gegendruck über dem Wasserspiegel liegen?
6. Welches Substrat sollte man für die Pflanzenzone wählen? 
7. Sollte man die Pflanzenzone abtrennen, oder den Fischen die Möglichkeit lassen?

Würde mich über hilfreiche Antworten freuen.

Gruß Flo


----------



## Zacky (26. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 1. Reicht 1 Bodenablauf mittig?


Ja, und wenn Du das ganze Schmutzabsaugsystem "Bodenablauf" noch weiter unterstützen möchtest, könnte man den Boden pyramidal nach unten bauen. Die Ecken mind auf 45° abschrägen. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> 2. Wie tief sollte der Filterkeller sein?


mind. 1,25 m - hängt aber mehr von der verbauten Filtertechnik ab, wie groß bzw. wie hoch diese ist. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> 3. Bringt es außer mehr Volumen noch irgendwas, wenn man auf T=2 m geht?


m.M.n. fallen die 20 cm dann nicht mehr ins Gewicht. Wenn der Boden w.o. beschrieben, evtl. trichterförmig oder pyramidal ausgebildet wird, würde ich außen die 1,80 m und mittig beim BA die 2,00 m annehmen. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> 4. Gibt es Skimmer die man unter dem Steg integrieren kann und dann direkt in eine Sammelkammer führen?


weil Du den Skimmer nicht sehen magst!? - Oder warum unter dem Steg? ===> dann ggf. Wandeinbauskimmer 



Teich4You schrieb:


> 5. Muss der Auslauf der Filterkammer wegen dem Gegendruck über dem Wasserspiegel liegen?


Nein, Ausläufe sollten meist unter Wasserlinie bleiben. Die überirdisch einlaufendenen Wassermengen verursachen dauerhafte Geräusche - zum Entspannen mal gut, aber auf Dauer nervend - und durch oberflächliche Wasserzuläufe kühlt es den Teich im Herbst schneller aus und im Sommer erwärmt dies mehr als gewünscht ===> ist natürlich abhängig davon, was Du als Einlauf machen willst. Aus strömungstechnischer Sicht, 1 Einlauf etwas unter Wasserlinie und ggf. einen 2. Einlauf auf 1 m Tiefe. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> 6. Welches Substrat sollte man für die Pflanzenzone wählen?


Unter normalen Umständen Sand, da dieser recht schnell mal gereinigt werden kann und Pflanzen besser darin gedeihen und auch wieder zu entfernen sind. 

Ich persönlich habe jedoch Kies genommen und die Pflanzen wachsen auch darin. Ist aber sicherlich nicht das optimale Substrat. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> 7. Sollte man die Pflanzenzone abtrennen, oder den Fischen die Möglichkeit lassen?


Die Fische fühlen sich in flacheren Zonen auch mal ganz wohl und liegen dort in der Sonne. Es kann aber auch sein, dass Dir die Fische die Pflanzen an- oder gar auffressen und den Kies oder Sand dann im Teich verteilen. 

Ich habe bei meinen Fischen auch schon beobachten können, dass sie sich flach auf die Seite legen, um über die Steinkante in den Pflanzenteil zu kommen oder halt der Rücken auf dem Wasser schaut und sich ihren dicken Bauch über die Kante schieben. Gibt es in der Pflanzenzone doch noch allerlei leckeres Kleingetier.


----------



## troll20 (26. Okt. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> weil Du den Skimmer nicht sehen magst!? - Oder warum unter dem Steg? ===> dann ggf. Wandeinbauskimmer


Aber Achtung, auch hier muß man ab und un von oben ran, besonders wenn er mit Sieb oder Korb ausgestattet ist.
D.H. du brauchst eine Revisionsöffnung in deiner Terrasse, welche man zB mit einem Stein Kaschieren kann.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Okt. 2015)

Vielen Dank @Zacky, dass hat mir gut weiter geholfen.

1. Ist so eine Bodenablaufströmung eigentlich stark genug um kleinere Fische zu verschlucken?
2. Die Filtertechnik ist noch ungeplant. Ganz grob stelle ich mir eine Absetzkammer(Vortex?) oder Sieb+UV+Bürsten+Matten vor.
Erst Grobschmutz raus, dann Keime und Algen abtöten, dann bisschen Bio und am Ende nochmal feine Partikel raus für relativ klares Wasser. Aber da denke ich noch in Ruhe drüber nach. Gerne dimensioniere ich den Filter etwas größer als Puffer für die Zukunft. Ich frage mich, wie sehr der Pflanzenbereich als natürlicher Filter wirkt?
3. Die + 20 cm für eine Schräge zu nutzen, sind eine gute Idee. Dann hat der Bodenschlamm keine Chance.
4. Ja meine Idee war den Skimmer zu verstecken. Nach ersten Recherchen sind solche Skimmer aber recht teuer. Ansonsten nehme ich auch gerne einen Vorschlag entgegen, wo man einen Rohrskimmer im Teich sinnvoll platzieren sollte? Gegenüber vom Auslauf der Filterkammer, damit es alles hineintreibt?
5. Welche Vorteile habe ich bei zwei Ausläufen aus der Filterkammer? Das der Teich auch in der Mitte eine Strömung entwickelt? Wäre das im Winter nicht kontraproduktiv? Wie würde man denn zwei gepumpte Ausläufe bauen? Mit zwei Pumpen, oder einem T-Stück?
6. Wie tief sollte die Substratschicht sein, damit Pflanzen genug halt finden?
7. Wie reinigt man die Geräte im Filterkeller? Wo fließt der Dreck hin? braucht man eine Betonplatte, oder reicht Kies, damit es versickern kann, genauso wie eventueller Regen von oben.
8. Wie wurde der folgende Teichrand hergestellt?

Edit by Zacky (Mod-Team): Bitte Copyright beachten und ggf. angeben. Bild aus öffentlichen Bereich vorsorglich gelöscht. Bei Bedarf bitte melden.


----------



## Patrick K (26. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie wurde der folgende Teichrand hergestellt?



Mit so genannter PE-"Folie" ,als Teichfolie fast unzerstörbar


----------



## Zacky (26. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 1. Ist so eine Bodenablaufströmung eigentlich stark genug um kleinere Fische zu verschlucken?


Unter normalen Umständen und Bedingungen werden die Fische nicht durch den Sog vom Bodenablauf verschluckt.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 2. Die Filtertechnik ist noch ungeplant. ... Ich frage mich, wie sehr der Pflanzenbereich als natürlicher Filter wirkt?


Der Pflanzenbereich wird seinen Anteil schon bringen, jedoch empfinde ich persönlich den Pflanzenfilter eher als Nahrstoffverwerter. Das im Kunststoff-Bio-Medium umgewandelte Material kommt am Ende als Pflanzennährstoff raus und kann so von vorhandenen Pflanzen aufgenommen werden. Die Verwertung von diesen Nährstoffen ist im Vergleich zur vorhandenen Biomasse jedoch gering. Das soll heißen, dass der Pflanzenbestand im heimischen Gartenteich eher selten zu maximaler Aufnahme fähig ist, aber es dennoch ein Bestandteil der Filterung ist.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 3. Die + 20 cm für eine Schräge zu nutzen, sind eine gute Idee. Dann hat der Bodenschlamm keine Chance.


...keine Chance würde ich nun nicht behaupten wollen, aber es sollte bei deiner Teichbodenfläche dennoch schon von Vorteil sein. Dies in Kombination mit einer seichten Kreisströmung hilft jedoch meist weiter.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 4. Ja meine Idee war den Skimmer zu verstecken. Nach ersten Recherchen sind solche Skimmer aber recht teuer. Ansonsten nehme ich auch gerne einen Vorschlag entgegen, wo man einen Rohrskimmer im Teich sinnvoll platzieren sollte? Gegenüber vom Auslauf der Filterkammer, damit es alles hineintreibt?


Einfache Rohrskimmer für DN 110 kosten etwa 30,- bis 40,-€. Skimmer sollten in Windrichtung und Strömungsrichtung positioniert werden. Je nach Größe und Form kann es auch die nebenan der Einströmpunkte liegende Ecke sein.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 5. Welche Vorteile habe ich bei zwei Ausläufen aus der Filterkammer? Das der Teich auch in der Mitte eine Strömung entwickelt? Wäre das im Winter nicht kontraproduktiv? Wie würde man denn zwei gepumpte Ausläufe bauen? Mit zwei Pumpen, oder einem T-Stück?


Mein letzter Stand ist, dass ein Auslauf etwas unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche, welcher die Oberfläche anströmt, die Kreisströmung besser inszeniert. (siehe meine aktuelle Frage im eigenen Thread)
Für den Winter könntest Du dann bedenkenlos den mittleren - also tiefer liegenden - Auslauf nutzen und den oberen einfach abschalten. Ggf. ist dein Auslauf oben mit einen beweglichen 15° oder 30° Rohrstück versehen, welches Du je nach Strömungswunsch nach oben, links, rechts oder nach unten drehen könntest. Damit würde sich auch wieder das Thema des Winterbetriebes erübrigen. Ob mit zwei Pumpen oder einer entsprechend leistungsstarken Pumpe über Verteiler bleibt sich fast egal. Zwei kleine Pumpen fände ich ggf. besser, da eine (die oben einströmende) im Winter abgestellt werden könnte oder eben auch im Falle eines Defektes einer Pumpe, wenigstens noch halbe Kraft läuft. Verteiler nicht über T-Stück sondern dann schon über ein gleichmäßiges Y-Stück.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 6. Wie tief sollte die Substratschicht sein, damit Pflanzen genug halt finden?


gute Frage!?



Teich4You schrieb:


> 7. Wie reinigt man die Geräte im Filterkeller? Wo fließt der Dreck hin? braucht man eine Betonplatte, oder reicht Kies, damit es versickern kann, genauso wie eventueller Regen von oben.


Viele User bauen sich schon einen Schmutzwasserschacht ein bzw. verbinden diesen mit dem Abwasserkanal des Hauses (halte ich jedoch für fragwürdig!) Den Boden würde ich ggf. mit Rasengittersteinen auslegen, so dass das Wasser versickern kann. Bodenplatte aus Beton hat immer so was Endgültiges! (ich weiß nicht so recht!?)


----------



## Teich4You (26. Okt. 2015)

1. Wer verlegt PE-Folie? Denke da schon Dachdecker. Selber könnte ich das wohl nicht realisieren. Jedoch finde ich den Teichrand sehr gelungen. Sieht zumindest stabil aus und man kann von außen ganz ran gehen mit diversen Materialien. Außer diverse Teichrandsysteme, habe ich noch keine gute Möglichkeit gefunden saubere Abschlüsse zu bauen.
2. Muss man beim Versickern im Filterkeller nicht befürchten, dass man irgendwann nur noch stinkenden Dreck am Boden hat? Einige Grobstoffe werden sicherlich immer mit herausgespült? Ein Betonfundament empfinde ich allerdings auch für sehr endgültig. Ein wenig Optionen für die Zukunft möchte ich mir da auch lassen, ohne größere Abrissarbeiten machen zu müssen. 
3. Auf dem Entwurf ist an der westlichen Seite eine Trockenmauer vom Grund bis an die Oberfläche gedacht. Wegen der Optik und eventuellen Lebewesen, die dort einziehen möchten. Ich sehe aber auch die Gefahr, dass sich die Lücken mit Dreck füllen werden. Auch sicherlich hinter den Steinen. Kann man dies dann schon wieder als Ausschlusskriterium für solch eine Konstruktion sehen?
4. Ich habe mit schon gedacht, dass der Pflanzenbereich nicht viel Wirkung auf die Wasserqualität haben wird. Sofern die Pflanzen aber einige Nährstoffe binden und etwas für die Optik tun, finde ich das gut. Auch für kleine Lebewesen, wie __ Frösche oder anderes, möchte ich Lebensraum bereit stellen. Da das Abflussrohr unter diesem Bereich verläuft, bietet sich der Platz für flache Zonen an. 
5. Die Windrichtung kann ich schwer bestimmen. Ich sehe es momentan immer an meinem Futterring. Der treibt mal in die eine, mal in die andere Richtung. Da bleibt wohl nur die Variante den Skimmer so zu platzieren, dass er in der Strömungsrichtung des Auslaufes vom Filterkeller arbeitet.
6. Die Teichform ist ja eckig gedacht. Macht es strömungstechnisch viel mehr Sinn die Ecken abzurunden? Dadurch geht natürlich wieder Volumen verloren, wenn man die Maße so belässt. Wenn am Ende des Jahres 5 Blätter in den Ecken liegen kann das doch auch kein Weltuntergang sein diese zu entfernen.
7. Eignen sich alte Ziegelsteine um die Begrenzung des Subtrates zu mauern? Oder muss man negative Eigenschaften auf das Wasser befürchten?


----------



## Zacky (26. Okt. 2015)

zu 1: Da gibt es viele spezialisierte Teich- & Folienbauer. Selbst geht das eher nicht, da man dafür auch wieder besondere Gerätschaften benötigt.

zu 2: Du sollst ja den Schmodder nicht einfach auf den Boden kleckern lassen, sondern schon irgendwas bauen, was den Schmutz sammelt, das Wasser ableitet und den Rest muss man später manuell entsorgen - alles kompostierbar. Ein Sickerschacht mit einem feinen Schmutzfangkorb hätte ich jetzt gedacht.

zu 3: ...muss ich erst einmal die Skizze nochmal im Detail studieren, was Du da meinst...

zu 4: Die Wirkung auf die Wasserqualität ist eine Andere, als die reine Reinigungswirkung. Wasserpflanzen ziehen einen Teil der Nährstoffe, sie sorgen Tag und Nacht für Sauerstoff im Teich, Pflanzen ziehen auch andere Schadstoffe - nur als reiner Filter sind die Dimensionen meist nicht gegeben.

zu 5: geht auch

zu 6: Die abgerundeten / abgeschrägten Ecken nehmen nur geringfügig Volumen weg. Es geht auch mehr um den Schmutz am Teichboden, als um den schwimmenden Schmutz auf der Wasseroberfläche. Jede stumpfe Ecke auf welche die Ursprungsströmung vom Auslauf trifft blockiert bzw. bremst ad-hoc die Strömung. Die ankommende Strömung prallt frontal auf eine Wand und prallt zurück, als gegen die Strömung. Dies bremst Dir am Ende jegliche Strömung im Teich. Die Strömung sollte um die Ecken geleitet werden, damit sie eben konstant bleibt.

zu 7: keine Ahnung


----------



## fiseloer (26. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 1. Wer verlegt PE-Folie? Denke da schon Dachdecker.


Um genau zu sein ist es HDPE (High-density Polyethylene) und das muss fachgerecht geschweißt werden.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 2. Muss man beim Versickern im Filterkeller nicht befürchten, dass man irgendwann nur noch stinkenden Dreck am Boden hat?


Ja. Darum bitte an den Abwasserkanal oder Schacht mit Schmutzwasserpumpe.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 3. Auf dem Entwurf ist an der westlichen Seite eine Trockenmauer vom Grund bis an die Oberfläche gedacht.


Keine gute Idee, da kann sich der Dreck schön absetzen und irgendwann hast Du vielleicht Löcher im Fisch.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 4. Ich habe mit schon gedacht, dass der Pflanzenbereich nicht viel Wirkung auf die Wasserqualität haben wird.


Pflanzen sind als Nährstoffzehrer Konkurrenz für die Algen und produzieren je nach Art zusätzlich Sauerstoff.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 5. Die Windrichtung kann ich schwer bestimmen. Ich sehe es momentan immer an meinem Futterring. Der treibt mal in die eine, mal in die andere Richtung. Da bleibt wohl nur die Variante den Skimmer so zu platzieren, dass er in der Strömungsrichtung des Auslaufes vom Filterkeller arbeitet.


Ich habe meinen Skimmer einen Meter neben den Ausläufen vom Filterkeller, wenn die Kreisströmung funktioniert kommt der Oberflächendreck regelmäßig im Skimmer an.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 6. Die Teichform ist ja eckig gedacht. Macht es strömungstechnisch viel mehr Sinn die Ecken abzurunden?


Wenn möglich auf jeden Fall leicht abrunden, damit der Dreck sich nicht im toten Winkel absetzt.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 7. Eignen sich alte Ziegelsteine um die Begrenzung des Subtrates zu mauern? Oder muss man negative Eigenschaften auf das Wasser befürchten?


Gegen Ziegelsteine spricht nichts, wenn sie "sauber" sind im Sinne von nicht chemisch belastet.
Versprich Dir nicht zu viel davon, das Substrat einzumauern. Die Fische holen das bei mir sogar aus den Pflanzkörben und verteilen es im ganzen Teich.


----------



## fiseloer (26. Okt. 2015)

Was wird eigentlich aus dem vorhandenen Teich?


----------



## fiseloer (26. Okt. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Unter normalen Umständen und Bedingungen werden die Fische nicht durch den Sog vom Bodenablauf verschluckt.



Lieber Zacky,

im letzten Jahr hatte ich regelmäßig Jungfische in meinem USIII. Ich glaube nicht, das die vom BA "angesaugt" werden, die sind nur zu neugierig.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Zacky (26. Okt. 2015)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Lieber Zacky,
> 
> im letzten Jahr hatte ich regelmäßig Jungfische in meinem USIII. Ich glaube nicht, das die vom BA "angesaugt" werden, die sind nur zu neugierig.
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Habe ich ja auch gar nicht gesagt!  Was meinst Du?


----------



## fiseloer (26. Okt. 2015)

Du meintest doch, daß sie nicht vom BA verschluckt werden. Da sie aber vermutlich zu blöd sind, werden sie es halt doch.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Zacky (26. Okt. 2015)

Ach so, so meinst Du das. Ja, ok.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Okt. 2015)

Danke erst mal für den ganzen Input. Ich werde das Alles mal sacken lassen und euch zu gegebener Zeit vll nochmal befragen, oder mit einer neuen Doku unterhalten.

Cheers Flo


----------



## Michael H (27. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Meine BA's verschlucken auch ab und zu mal Fisch in der Größe bis 15 cm .
Bei Luftheber betrieb aber kein Problem . Wenn du Pumpen hast solltest du nur die Pumpengehäuse dran lassen , dann sollte das auch gehn ..


----------



## Teich4You (28. Okt. 2015)

Wenn der Bodenablauf in Schwerkraft in eine Sammelkammer drückt, würde ich den Fisch also darin finden. Kontrolliert ihr denn jeden Tag eure Kammern ob sich einer verirrt hat? In so einer Kammer würde es danach entweder in ein Spaltsieb gehen, oder mit einer Pumpe weiter. Am Ende liegt der Fisch auf dem Sieb und erstickt. Mit einer normalen Teichpumpe in der Kammer sollte ihm erst mal nichts passieren.


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2015)

Kommt  auf die Größe vom Fisch an. Goldis mit mehr als 8mm Durchmesser haben sich schon dur meinen Pumpenkorb geschmuggelt um dann auf dem CS2 zu landen.
Im übrigen ohne von der Pumpe geschredert zu werden.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Okt. 2015)

Ich hatte gerade mal wieder eine Idee für den Teichrand und die Kapilarsperre in Eigenbauversion.

Das Gebilde soll folgendes erfüllen:


eine saubere Kannte zum Rasenmähen
Ufermatte, aber kein unendlicher Wasserverlust durch saugen
schmaler Uferbereich (Kanntenstein+Rohr+Erdspieß vll 20 cm)

1. Wird das so funktionieren?
2. Oder besteht die Gefahr, dass das Rohr voll und überläuft?
3. Muss das Rohr quasi immer etwas über Wasserspiegel liegen?
4. Was würde passieren, wenn ich den Stein weglasse und den Rasen bis über das Rohr an das Ufer ziehe? Auch wieder eine Saugstelle?


----------



## fiseloer (28. Okt. 2015)

Moin Flo,

es geht weiter, ich stell schon mal Bier kalt und hol Popcorn.

Hier könnte Dir geholfen werden: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/basiswissen-fachbeiträge.72/

Besonders interessant: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergestaltung.22228/


----------



## Teich4You (28. Okt. 2015)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Moin Flo,
> 
> es geht weiter, ich stell schon mal Bier kalt und hol Popcorn.
> 
> ...



Besonders interessant, finde ich besonders interessant!

Die Folienkannte wollte ich natürlich vermeiden. Allerdings will ich den Saugeffekt auch vermeiden.
Vll kann ich mich doch damit anfreuden und auch am alten Teich noch nachträglich was machen.
Denn allein beim kleinen Teich habe ich alle 2-3 Tage locker 3 cm Wasserverlust.
Kann ich zwar nachfüllen mit dem Brunnen, aber nervt langsam doch etwas.


----------



## Michael H (28. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn der Bodenablauf in Schwerkraft in eine Sammelkammer drückt, würde ich den Fisch also darin finden. Kontrolliert ihr denn jeden Tag eure Kammern ob sich einer verirrt hat? In so einer Kammer würde es danach entweder in ein Spaltsieb gehen, oder mit einer Pumpe weiter. Am Ende liegt der Fisch auf dem Sieb und erstickt. Mit einer normalen Teichpumpe in der Kammer sollte ihm erst mal nichts passieren.


Hallo

Da ich sogut wie jeden Tag am/im/um den Teich bin , schau ich auch jeden Tag in die Pumpenkammer mal rein .
Auf alle Fälle klappt das mit einer Normalen Teichpumpe damit da nichts passiert


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Okt. 2015)

Zu Deiner Ufermatte und Saugsperre:

Ufermatte locker in den Teich hängen lassen geht nicht. Sie kann hochtreiben.
Also auch unten fixieren.
Letgtendlich muss die Folienkante frei hoch stehen oder irgendwie fixiert werden, ohne mit dem Umland in Kontakt zu kommen.

Für Deine Teicherweiterung oder Neubau:
Wenn Du Tiere vom Filter fernhalten willst, gehst Du erst mit allen Saugleitungen in Schwerkraft in eine Sammelkammer Oder Standrohrkammer.
Von dort erst in den Filter wie TF oder EBF.
Wenn Du ein grobes Sieb am Ender der ersten Sammelkammer einbaust kommen kleine Tierchen nicht in den Filter.
Grobschmutz aber auch nicht mehr......
Also individuell bei Fischnachwuchs das Sieb einschieben.

Pumpen gehören nach den Filter.

Viel Spaß beim jetzigen Teich und der Planung des Neuen.


----------



## fiseloer (28. Okt. 2015)

Und wenn Du schon dabei bist, denke darüber nach wie man es den Fischräubern, __ Reiher, Katzen, Eisvogel, Marder, Otter, Waschbär etc. so schwer wie möglich macht. Schöne flache Ufer sind besonders beliebt, steil abfallende Wände eher nicht.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Okt. 2015)

@ThorstenC 
Danke für die Hinweise. Die Erfahrung mit der hochtreibenden Ufermatte habe ich schon gemacht. Das werde ich am jetzigen Teich auch nochmal nachbessern. Momentan verstecken sich die Fische dort allerdings auch gerne. 

@fiseloer 
Ich werde die Ufer wieder versuchen steil an zu legen. Bisher gab es keine __ Reiher im Garten. Allerdings etliche in der Umgebung und auch Störche. Entweder haben sie den Teich noch nicht entdeckt, oder der große See und die Angelteiche rings herum reichen ihnen.


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2015)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Und wenn Du schon dabei bist, denke darüber nach wie man es den Fischräubern, __ Reiher, Katzen, Eisvogel, Marder, Otter, Waschbär etc. so schwer wie möglich macht.


Aber bitte Tieren wie Igel und co die nur ein bissel Nass trinken möchten und dabei reinfallen auch noch den Ausstieg ermöglichen. Denn wenn die ertrinken und du merkst das nicht, geht es deinen Fischlis auch nicht unbedingt gut.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Nov. 2015)

Ich habe jetzt öfter gelesen, dass tiefe Teiche über 1,5 m gar nicht so optimal für Koi´s sein sollen. Wie seht ihr das? In euren Infotafeln sieht man ja sehr unterschiedliche Tiefenangaben.


----------



## fiseloer (2. Nov. 2015)

Hi Flo,
ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich die Fische überwiegend im flacheren Wasser aufhalten und nur während der Winterruhe die Tiefzone aufsuchen. Darum hat mein Teich zwei Zonen 28m² mit 70-90cm Tiefe und 7m² mit 190cm Tiefe. Das sollte reichen, damit der Teich nicht komplett durchfriert.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## troll20 (2. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt öfter gelesen, dass tiefe Teiche über 1,5 m gar nicht so optimal für Koi´s sein sollen. Wie seht ihr das? In euren Infotafeln sieht man ja sehr unterschiedliche Tiefenangaben.


Für Wachstum soll es wohl besser sein und auch bei angeschlagenen Koi. Jedoch wird auch ein gewisses Mindestvolumen benötigt und nicht jeder hat halt Platz für einen 100m² (Quadratmeter) Teich. Dazu kommt wie schon Klaus schreibt, ist im Winter die Tiefe von Nöten. Für eine Stabilisierung der Temperaturen besonders in Übergangszeiten ist ein Teich mit 2m tiefe auch von Vorteil, da sind Leute mit entsprechender Abdeckung im Vorteil, denn große Temperaturschwankungen sind auch negativ für die Gesundheit.
Fazit wäre demnach, als erstes gehts um das Gesamtvolumen und wenn man dann noch Platz hat kann man entsprechende Flach-bereiche hinzufügen. Auf denen die Koi auch mal ganz bequem ein Sonnenbad nehmen können.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Nov. 2015)

Angenommen ich würde einen Filterkeller bauen der ca. folgendermaßen aussieht:
 
Dazu kommt als Ziel eine Umwälzung von 12-15m³/h.

1. Womit sollte man die Kammern auskleiden und die Durchbrüche realisieren, wenn sie DN 110 sein sollen? Eignet sich dazu vll einfach flüssige Teichfolie und abgesägte DN 110 Rohrstücke?
3. Sollte man die drei Zuläufe von unten nach oben führen, oder horizontal reinführen?
4. Wie tief sollte man den Keller bauen?
5. Wie würde man so einen gemauerten Filter reinigen?
6. Gibt es vll sonst noch Anmerkungen?
7. Macht ein Filterkeller in Schwerkraft eigentlich wirklich Sinn bei einem 15m³ Teich? Bei sagen wir Baukosten von ~1.500,- EUR. Wieviel Jahre muss man da mit einem gepumpten System und einem kleinen Schacht schon fördern, damit sich das ganze irgendwann mal amortisiert?!


----------



## fiseloer (3. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 1. Womit sollte man die Kammern auskleiden und die Durchbrüche realisieren, wenn sie DN 110 sein sollen? Eignet sich dazu vll einfach flüssige Teichfolie und abgesägte DN 110 Rohrstücke?



Über flüssige Teichfolie habe ich sehr viel negatives gehört, ich glaube Dichtschlämme wäre da besser. 
Ich würde mit GFK auskleiden oder normale Teichfolie einschweißen.
Mit 110er Rohr kannst Du die Durchgänge machen. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> 3. Sollte man die drei Zuläufe von unten nach oben führen, oder horizontal reinführen?



Von unten einführen, dann kannst Du mit Standrohren zu machen. (das Thema hatten wir doch schon einmal)



Teich4You schrieb:


> 4. Wie tief sollte man den Keller bauen?



125cm reicht meistens. Luftheber natürlich tiefer.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 5. Wie würde man so einen gemauerten Filter reinigen?



Entweder Du hast einen zentralen Abfluss zum Kanal, dann machst Du unten in die Kammern einen Ablauf mit Schieber oder Du machst einen Sickerschacht, oder Du spritz mit dem Schlauch aus und pumpst mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe die Brühe raus. Gleiches gilt auch zum entleeren der Kammern für Wartungsarbeiten.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 6. Gibt es vll sonst noch Anmerkungen?



Ich würde nur die Aussenwände mauern (Schalsteine). Innen dann mit Kunststoffbehältern arbeiten. Damit bist Du flexibler und auch spätere Änderungen lassen sich leichter realisieren.
2 BA und ein Skimmer sind für 15m³ zuviel. Du bekommst zu wenig Flow und die Rohre versotten. 1xBA und 1xSkimmer bringen schon locker 20.000L durch. 
Der Luftheber sollte meines Erachtens hinter die Bürstenkammer und dann das __ Hel-X in Bewegung bringen. Danach dann die Matten.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 7. Macht ein Filterkeller in Schwerkraft eigentlich wirklich Sinn bei einem 15m³ Teich? Bei sagen wir Baukosten von ~1.500,- EUR. Wieviel Jahre muss man da mit einem gepumpten System und einem kleinen Schacht schon fördern, damit sich das ganze irgendwann mal amortisiert?!



Schwerkraft macht immer Sinn, ich denke das wurde hier im Forum ausreichend besprochen.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Nov. 2015)

1. Was für Kunststoffbehälter würdest du empfehlen? 
2. Wenn der Flow von den Bodenabläufen und dem Skimmer gering ist, würde es aber auch bedeuten, dass ich eine hohe Standzeit im Filter habe. Wäre das nicht wieder positiv? Oder könnte man mit Reduzierungen auf DN 75 gehen und dann in die Sammelkammer? Das müsste den Flow ja wieder erhöhen. Reicht 1 Bodenablauf auf 4 m Länge des Teiches denn? 
3. Wenn der Luftheber hinter der Bürstenkammer sitzt, wie soll das Wasser dann wieder in den Teich kommen? Braucht es am Ende keinen Schub durch den Luftheber? Zudem soll bewegtes Helix angeblich nicht so effizient sein, weil das Material immer wieder kollidiert und die Biomasse ab geht. Das könnte auch zu einer erhöhten Dreckanteil in den Matten später führen. Aber ist nur Theoriewissen von mir. Kleinkläranlagen sind auch fast alle mit bewegten Biokammern ausgerüstet.
4. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie oft man Helix reinigen muss und wie aufwendig dies ist?
5. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit reinen Bürstenfiltern? Habe ich jetzt auch ein paar mal im Netz gesehen.


----------



## fiseloer (3. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 1. Was für Kunststoffbehälter würdest du empfehlen?



IBC geht immer. Ansonsten große Auswahl bei : http://www.cemo.de/transport-lagerbehalter/rechteckbehalter.html. Aus HDPE auf Maß bauen lassen wäre das Beste.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 2. Wenn der Flow von den Bodenabläufen und dem Skimmer gering ist, würde es aber auch bedeuten, dass ich eine hohe Standzeit im Filter habe. Wäre das nicht wieder positiv? Oder könnte man mit Reduzierungen auf DN 75 gehen und dann in die Sammelkammer? Das müsste den Flow ja wieder erhöhen. Reicht 1 Bodenablauf auf 4 m Länge des Teiches denn?



Wozu soll den eine lange Standzeit im Filter gut sein? Sorg dafür dass Du Deine 15.000L einmal pro Stunde durch den Filter bekommst 
Warum sollte eine Reduzierung den Flow erhöhen? Du baust doch dann ein zusätzliches Hindernis ein. Wenn ich das falsch sehe möge man mich berichtigen.
1 BA und ein Skimmer reicht.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 3. Wenn der Luftheber hinter der Bürstenkammer sitzt, wie soll das Wasser dann wieder in den Teich kommen? Braucht es am Ende keinen Schub durch den Luftheber? Zudem soll bewegtes Helix angeblich nicht so effizient sein, weil das Material immer wieder kollidiert und die Biomasse ab geht. Das könnte auch zu einer erhöhten Dreckanteil in den Matten später führen.



So wie es reingekommen ist, per Schwerkraft.
Das bei bewegtem __ Hel-X die abgestorbene Biologie entsorgt wird ist ja gerade der Sinn der Sache. Durch die Anströmung vom Luftheber bringst Du zusätzlich den nötigen Sauerstoff mit, den die Bakterien brauchen. Das abgestorbene Material bleibt dann natürlich in den Matten hängen. Das ist aber nicht schlimm, da bei Deiner "Bürstenvorfilterung" der meiste Dreck sowieso in den Matten landet.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 4. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie oft man Helix reinigen muss und wie aufwendig dies ist?



Bewegtes Hel-X ist sozusagen selbstreinigend. Bürsten reinigen ist dagegen richtig doof. Darum möchte ich zu Bürsten auch nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Nov. 2015)

1. 15.000l durch ein 100er Rohr müssen langsamer sein, als 15.000l durch ein 75er Rohr. Also muss der Flow/Sog/die Fließgeschwindigkeit größer sein.

2. Je langsamer es durch die Filtermaterialien geht, desto größer wird die Reinigungsleistung sein. Das wichtige ist doch nur, dass am Ende ca. 15m³ wieder rauskommen. Daher dachte ich an große Rohrdurchmesser.

3. Das mit der Selbstreinigung durch aneinanderstoßen ist auch ein gutes Argument. Daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Und je weniger Wartung notwendig ist, desto mehr kommt es mir entgegen. Ein Abfiltern bevor es zurück in den Teich geht ist aber schon notwendig, oder vll doch nicht?

4. Bürste hin oder her. Ich finde die Spaltsiebe alle sau teuer. Ich kann mir die Option ja einfach offen lassen, sofern ich es mit IBC´s realisiere.


----------



## fiseloer (3. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 1. 15.000l durch ein 100er Rohr müssen langsamer sein, als 15.000l durch ein 75er Rohr. Also muss der Flow/Sog/die Fließgeschwindigkeit größer sein.



Das klären wir noch.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 2. Je langsamer es durch die Filtermaterialien geht, desto größer wird die Reinigungsleistung sein. Das wichtige ist doch nur, dass am Ende ca. 15m³ wieder rauskommen. Daher dachte ich an große Rohrdurchmesser.



Je langsamer es durch den Filter geht, je langsamer ist die Umwälzung pro Stunde und einmal pro Stunde sollte der Teichinhalt durchlaufen damit der Dreck schnellstmöglich aus dem System kommt. Beispiel: Wenn Du nur einmal pro Tag die 15.000L durch den Filter schickst setzt sich viel mehr Dreck am Teichboden ab, der dann wieder in Lösung geht. Ich glaube Du überschätzt die Sogwirkung eines BA.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 4. Bürste hin oder her. Ich finde die Spaltsiebe alle sau teuer. Ich kann mir die Option ja einfach offen lassen, sofern ich es mit IBC´s realisiere.



Wenn Du es einfach und bequem haben willst, musst Du halt Geld in die Hand nehmen. Ansonsten kannst Du auch mit Lockenwicklern filtern.


----------



## Zacky (4. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 1. 15.000l durch ein 100er Rohr müssen langsamer sein, als 15.000l durch ein 75er Rohr. Also muss der Flow/Sog/die Fließgeschwindigkeit größer sein.



DN 110 ~ etwa 0,5 m/sec
DN 75 ~ etwa 1,0 m/sec

...aber das geht bei DN 75 nicht mit einem Luftheber. Die 15 m³/h wird man bei DN 75 ggf. auch nur druckseitig erreichen. Die 15 m³/h bei DN 110 sind auf der Saugseite auch durch Luftheber zu erreichen. Ist aber auch schon grenzwertig, da es von den Wegen, Bögen und anderen Kleinigkeiten abhängt.

Wegen dem Filterkeller würde ich die Baudoku vom @Küstensegler empfehlen, der es mit dem LH-Schacht und der Gfk-Auskleidung sehr schön gelöst hat. Die Rundungen innerhalb des Behälters würde ich auf die Helixkammer beschränken, sofern hier der LH letztendlich direkt in das Helix drückt. Der LH könnte dann auch etwas versetzt zum Becken eingebaut werden, so dass dieser eine Kreisströmung innerhalb des selbigen erzeugt.

Ggf. würde ich auch gleich auf DN 125 erhöhen, da hier die besseren Reserven zur Förderleistung vorhanden wären. Im 125er-LH kann man halt 10 m³/h oder auch 30 m³/h fördern und braucht hier lediglich die (Luft-)Pumpenleistung anpassen. Beim 110er ist m.M.n. mit einem "sinnvollen" Volumen bei 20 m³/h eh' Schluss. Alles darüber kostet deutlich mehr Energie und rechnet sich nicht. Ab 160er wird es bei Volumen bis 20 m³/h auch wieder schwieriger, da ich bei dem großen Gesamtquerschnitt des Rohres schon wieder eine größere Luftaustrittsfläche brauche bzw. mehr Luft um das gesamte Rohrinnere mit Luft zu versorgen.

Daher würde ich auch meinen, dass 1 BA und 1 Skimmer reichen sollten, wenn der Teich nur 15 m³ hat. Bei 4 m Länge sind es 2 m links & rechts die der BA ansaugen muss - ist m.M.n. schon grenzwertig - und in der Breite sind es dann noch!?

Was mir noch zum Filter einfällt...Verbinde die einzelnen Kammern untereinander gleich mit 3 x 110 oder gar 125 bzw. baue Verbindungen mit entsprechend großer offener Durchlassfläche ein. Dies ist für den LH stets von Vorteil, selbst wenn Du mal auf normale Pumpen umstellst, ist eine große offene Fläche für den Durchlauf immer besser.

Je nach "Fördermodul" LH oder normale Pumpe, gibt es noch ein paar weitere Dinge zu beachten. Wenn die Entscheidung auf LH entfällt, bedenke, dass die abschließende Position des LH entscheidend wird und das Du am Ende genügend Ausläufe hast, die das Volumen ablaufen lassen.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Nov. 2015)

1. Ich gebe nicht so schnell auf. Für einfach, bequem und "günstig" wird sich schon noch eine Lösung finden. Mal sehen ob meine Frau noch einen alten Lockenwickler irgendwo hat.
2. Die Breite der tiefen Stelle wird ca. 1 m - 1,5 m x 4 m betragen. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, könnte ich also doch zwei Bodenabläufe mit DN 75 realisieren. Dann sollte der Sog doch entsprechend stärker werden und zusammen mit einem Skimmer DN 110 die 15m³ möglich sein. Der Luftheber soll auf jeden Fall DN 110 werden.
3. Könnte man die Kammern nicht gleich weiter zusammenführen? Also nur eine Sammelkammer mit Grobfilterung und in der Mitte eine Wand ziehen. Dann spart man sich die ganzen Verbindungen.Und dann durch Gitterroste getrennt das HelX rumwirbeln und am Ende einfach Matten rein stecken? Quasi wie ein großes U von der Fließrichtung.
4. Ich sehe schon, es wird wohl zwei Ausläufe benötigen. Die Idee von fiseloer, wo der Luftheber in das HelX drückt gefällt mir bisher ganz gut. An dieser Positionierung werde ich erst mal festhalten.


----------



## Zacky (4. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 2. Die Breite der tiefen Stelle wird ca. 1 m - 1,5 m x 4 m betragen. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, könnte ich also doch zwei Bodenabläufe mit DN 75 realisieren. Dann sollte der Sog doch entsprechend stärker werden und zusammen mit einem Skimmer DN 110 die 15m³ möglich sein. Der Luftheber soll auf jeden Fall DN 110 werden.



Nein, das ist eher ein Irrglaube, meine ich. Du beziehst grundsätzlich das Wasser von den Bodenabläufen über Schwerkraft. In reiner Schwerkraft ist es bei einem DN 75 auch entsprechend weniger Volumen und die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit liegt dann auch nicht höher als  bei 0,5 m/sec, evtl. so gar noch drunter. Unabhängig davon, gibt es keine konkreten Bodenabläufe in DN 75. Die Alternative sind BA mit DN 50/63-Anschluss (mehr für Innenhälterungen oder Kleinteiche gedacht) oder Folienflansche mit Domdeckel.

Allerdings fehlt mir jetzt eine konkrete Volumenangabe für einen Schwerkraft-Durchfluss bei DN 75. Immer unter Berücksichtigung auf Lufthebertechnik, da Du mit einem Luftheber nicht den notwendigen Differenzdruck erzeugst. Wenn ich jetzt alles richtig gerechnet habe, benötigst Du bei einem DN 75 für 0,5 m/sec ein Differenzdruck von 1,65 mbar.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 4. Ich sehe schon, es wird wohl zwei Ausläufe benötigen. Die Idee von fiseloer, wo der Luftheber in das HelX drückt gefällt mir bisher ganz gut. An dieser Positionierung werde ich erst mal festhalten.



Wenn der LH dort seinen Platz findet, sind 2 x DN 110 im Rücklauf das Minimum, wobei ich immer 1+ im Verhältnis zu den Einläufen rechnen würde. Also dann 3 x DN 110.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Nov. 2015)

Okay, ich habe den aktuellen Stand mal festgehalten:
  
1. Mir kommt es fast vor, als wäre ein 2 m x 2 m Filter fast schon überdimensioniert. Aber besser etwas mehr Spielraum lassen.
2. Ach ja, ich ziehe es momentan vor alles zu mauern. Teure Wannen und Behälter kaufen sagt mir einfach nicht zu. Bauchgefühl.
3. Momentan habe ich keine weiteren Ideen oder Befürchtungen. Anregungen werden natürlich angenommen.


----------



## Zacky (4. Nov. 2015)

Das sieht schon gut aus!  Jetzt musst Du Dir nur noch darüber klar werden, das Bürsten nicht der Burner sind, was sie als Vorfilter anbelangt. Die müssen dicht und reichlich gepackt sein.

...und 2 Helixkammern!? ...ideal wäre, das 1. Helixbecken rundlich zu gestalten, den Übergang vom Helix zu den Matten kann man rundlich machen, muss man aber nicht unbedingt.

Als Filtermodule würde ich aus Kostengründen auch zu IBC raten, denn gemauerte Becken sind schön, aber nur schwer umzubauen. Vor allem tue Dir selbst einen Gefallen - auch wenn Du weiter an den Bürsten festhältst - und baue den Vorfilterbereich so groß, dass Du dort ohne große Umbauten auch upgraden kannst.

Nachtrag noch zum vorherigen Posting: Bei DN 110 benötigst Du für einen Flow von 15 m³/h schon 1,01 mbar. ...nur mal so, zum Berechnen & Berücksichtigen...


----------



## Teich4You (4. Nov. 2015)

Hat schon mal jemand ein System gebaut, bei dem aus einem Sammelschacht mit Luftheber ein mit HelX gefülltes Rohrsystem gespeist wird? Würde sich so etwas zusetzen mit der Zeit?


----------



## Zacky (4. Nov. 2015)

Ich persönlich nicht, sehe aber auch nicht den Sinn & Zweck dahinter!  Helix muss/soll sich frei bewegen. Darin besteht ja der große Vorteil, dieses Filtermediums.

...und ja, das wird sich zusetzen und der LH wird vermutlich grundsätzlich in der Leistung bis auf 0 einbrechen


----------



## fiseloer (4. Nov. 2015)

Du willst also doch das Rad neu erfinden.
Die Idee mit dem __ Hel-X-Rohrsystem zeigt eindeutig dass Du weder das Luftheberprinzip noch den Sinn von Hel-X verstanden hast.

Darum bin ich hier raus. Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Nov. 2015)

Dachte da an sowas wie einen länglich durchströmten Rieselfilter.
Also im Grunde schon einen Druckfilter.
Da bewegt sich ja auch nichts.

@fiseloer
Wer keine Lut hat mit mir zu diskutieren, oder mir etwas zu erklären soll es doch einfach sein lassen. Ich zwinge ja niemanden.

Edit by Zacky (Mod-Team): Bitte die Boardregeln beachten!


----------



## mitch (4. Nov. 2015)

Hi,
schönes Muster, aber 28 Bögen gibt es auch ned für lau, außer spaß beim zusammenstecken bringt die __ HEL-x Schlange ned viel



Teich4You schrieb:


> Würde sich so etwas zusetzen mit der Zeit?


bestimmt - wer krabbelt dann ins Rohr?


----------



## samorai (4. Nov. 2015)

Die Zahnfee????

 Ron!


----------



## wander-falke (4. Nov. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> bestimmt - wer krabbelt dann ins Rohr?



wenn er ein DN400 nimmt, dann müsste die Frage doch beantwortbar sein ? Oder ?


----------



## Teich4You (7. Nov. 2015)

Kleines Update vom Teichbau 2015.
Der Winter kommt, allerdings sehr langsam. 

Die Pflanzen wurde so gut wie alle zurück geschnitten.
  

Ich habe mich nochmal an der Ufermatte zu schaffen gemacht. Diese habe ich jetzt an der Hälfte des Teiches gekürzt. Somit hängt sie nicht mehr ins Wasser und saugt auch nicht. Wo ich in das Wasser steigen müsste, da wird nächstes Jahr weiter gemacht.
  
  

Das __ Moos welches ich hier und da gesetzt habe, ist wunderbar angewachsen und hat sich bereits ordentlich ausgebreitet. Auch die Steine haben schon hier und da eine grüne Patina. Der Filter und somit auch der Wasserfall laufen noch. Es ist an die 12 Grad.
  

Die Wasserwerte stimmen und den Fischen geht es gut. Alle 1-3 Tage bekommen sie noch Futter.
  

Gruß
Flo


----------

